# Describe your last rpg session in 5 words



## Marc_C

Proto-molecule in wrong hands... Oups!

(The Expanse AGE)


----------



## Dragonsbane

Cypher-system fantasy blows DND away!


----------



## darkbard

Paladin and Wizard obliterate dragon!


----------



## payn

Spitting spider made ranger whiner.


----------



## Umbran

We are paranoid about mimics.


----------



## Richards

Too long ago - can't remember.

Johnathan


----------



## BookTenTiger

Brains (with tentacles) vs brawn.


----------



## Richards

Okay, that was somewhat flippant on my part, but I really can't remember - not because it was so long ago (it was in January), but because we play in two campaigns and I don't recall which one was the most recent.  So it was either

"Shrunken party must restore themselves"​
or 

"Rescuing lich from Dwarven Hell."​​Johnathan


----------



## DemoMonkey

"There are _HOW_ many wolves?!"


----------



## MNblockhead

Wait, how many hell hounds!?


----------



## Campbell

Party leads to hostile takeover.


----------



## Shiroiken

Underwater assassination mission cripples sahuagin.


----------



## Mallus

Critterd beholder in the eye.


----------



## Siriak

Should not have attacked dragon.


----------



## Lidgar

Slaad loved monk, implanted egg.


----------



## John Dallman

Terrorists see sense, buy supplies.


----------



## Maxperson

A trip into the Underdark.


----------



## Esau Cairn

Yog-Sothoth freed from Pentagon prison.


----------



## corwyn77

Miami cruise ship of zombies


----------



## UnknownDyson

Father Llymic brood-spawned a fomorian.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Just wrapped it up.

"Fish heads keep exploding."


----------



## Arilyn

Is the river spirit waking?


----------



## darkbard

Arilyn said:


> Is the river spirit waking?



Out of curiosity, have you read J. Gregory Keyes's excellent _The Waterborn_ and _The Black God_? Well-written fantasy by a trained anthropologist examining themes of animism vs. the rise of monotheism, wherein the river god represents the latter. Among my favorites!


----------



## Arilyn

darkbard said:


> Out of curiosity, have you read J. Gregory Keyes's excellent _The Waterborn_ and _The Black God_? Well-written fantasy by a trained anthropologist examining themes of animism vs. the rise of monotheism, wherein the river god represents the latter. Among my favorites!



I have read Keye's "Age of Unreason" series, "Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone" and his Babylon 5 books.  I haven't read the two you recommend, so thanks! I will definitely check them out. He's a good writer that's just gone off my radar for some reason.


----------



## darkbard

Arilyn said:


> I have read Keye's "Age of Unreason" series, "Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone" and his Babylon 5 books.  I haven't read the two you recommend, so thanks! I will definitely check them out. He's a good writer that's just gone off my radar for some reason.




I liked _Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone_ quite a bit but prefer the two I mentioned, so you may be in for a treat!


----------



## zarionofarabel

Political intrigue and a duel.


----------



## aco175

Not finding Big-Al Kalazorn, darn.


----------



## Fenris-77

Fantasy poker can be awesome


----------



## billd91

Elyon is down, again...


----------



## kenada

Don’t trust Totally Legit Inspectors

(Scum and Villainy)


----------



## Jack Daniel

Dumb$#!@ thief causes semi-TPK.


----------



## Lanefan

Beer.  Beer.  Beer.  Brandy.  Brandy.


----------



## Musing Mage

Skinless warriors riding giant hornets.


----------



## overgeeked

Player letting the zombie feed.


----------



## DammitVictor

"All good things must end." - It was my girlfriend's first time in the GM seat, she designed a campaign with a fixed length... and it came to its natural conclusion to everyone's mutual satisfaction.


----------



## ccs

_Party scattered throughout Castle Ravenloft._

Or, to describe another way; _This can only end badly...._


----------



## werecorpse

Attack on the demon monkeys


----------



## Numidius

Gnolls, dragon, rockslide, druidic tornado


----------



## qbalrog

Poor tactics made shadow spawn


----------



## nightspaladin

The Siege of Longshadow Begins


----------



## darjr

I am not allowed too


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Heroes watch villainous soap opera.


----------



## Marc_C

DrunkonDuty said:


> Heroes watch villainous soap opera.



We need more details on this one!


----------



## Blue

Three revenants deadly at fourth.

And as a super bonus, I'll sum up the campaign in five words:

Barovia is not level specific.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Marc_C said:


> We need more details on this one!




Well, you asked. But be warned, the following contains many more than 5 words.  I mean, you've asked a gamer about their campaign. I also use a lot of TV Tropes language. If there's any phrase you need a definition for, just go there.

I've made a lot of effort to give the heroes chances to watch and interact with the villains. I wanted the players to get a chance to know the villains so they could really get to hate them. It's worked. 

The Big Bad is a vampire called Lord Iniquitous.* His Dragon (not actual dragon) is another Vampire, Lady Syn. She was formally Lady Jasmine Sunblessed, the commander of the Shining Legion, of which the heroes are the last remaining members. Then there's the Star Scream, a wizard called Ferridoon. He's also a former member of the Shining Legion and the person who betrayed them. He shut down the anti-undead defences of the Legion's castle, Sunwall, allowing Lord Iniquitous to capture it and destroy the Legion.

The heroes have had various interactions with the villains. Ferridoon was the one who got away. He wasn't meant to, but the player's plans were bad and the dice were against them. While spying on Lord Iniquitous the heroes first see Lady Syn, but she's wearing a helmet and goes unrecognised. She's being given instructions and clearly the Big Bad's (new) favourite. Iniquitous's contempt for Ferridoon is also made clear. (He says "That man is an arse.")

The heroes meet Syn, Ferridoon, and another of Syn's Psycho Squad* at a party being held in a foreign land; neutral territory, no fighting allowed. This is when the heroes realise who Lady Syn is. Syn toys with them, playing up the "poor cursed by fate" angle. Ferridoon quietly offers to betray Lady Syn to the heroes. Obviously, they do not trust him.  After shadowing one another across the vast savannah the heroes find Syn and her squad in front of the Lost Temple of the Macguffins. They sneak past her and get the macguffins (a bunch of powerful anti-undead weapons) only barely ahead of her.

Syn chases the heroes back across the savannah, eventually catching up to them. There's a big fight. The heroes are on the back foot (they had a good plan but the two front liners went off plan and things went south.) 2 of the Psycho Squad are down, 2 more badly injured, but Ferridoon and Lady Syn have barely come into play. Things are on a knife's edge. Lady Syn enters the fray, Ferridoon hangs back. Syn goes toe to toe with Alira, the party paladin. The other heroes are dealing with the remaining bad guys, throwing out healing, the usual. Ferridoon's turn comes. He runs away. The rest of Syn's minions go down but all the heroes are _badly _injured. Syn's turn again and she swings a mighty, power attacking smite at Alira and misses by 1! No fudging. Alira crits.*** Syn is smoked but we know she'll be back, somehow somewhere.

And that, finally, gets us to my 5 word session:

The heroes are back at Sunwall, spying on it, when they see Ferridoon ride up all dusty and tired. On his spare horse is a large crate. He goes into the main building, the crate carried in by minions. The heroes really want to know (as opposed to guess) what's in the crate. A couple of the heroes sneak in and get to watch Lord Iniquitous holding court in the former temple of the sun god.

Iniquitous says  "Bring them in!" and in come Ferridoon and Lady Syn, both looking chastised. Iniquitous then gives a long speech about all the ways Lady Syn has failed him. Failed the mission. Allowed the macguffins to fall into the hands of the Shining Legion. Lost his treasured retainer Hor-Ahktep, even the blood drinking sword he'd given her as a gift. Ferridoon is cut some slack for at least extracting himself and his commander from the SNAFU. Then Iniquitous drops the bombshell - "Lady Syn, from now on you take orders from Ferridoon." 

<Cue gasps and delighted laughter all around the table.>

Pleased with his new promotion Ferridoon starts schmoozing his way through the Court, and, with a click of his fingers, tells Syn "to stay close in case I need something fetched." Syn literally cannot refuse and follows meekly after him, burning hatred on her face.

The heroes then overhear Ferridoon talking with another courtier who complains that without the macguffins their great mission to overthrow <their lord> the Eternal Pharaoh has suffered a great setback. Cue more drama, the heroes finally work out what Lord Rasta Byron's plan has been all along.


And that's where it ended. The session was heavy on the exposition but everyone enjoyed it.


* whom they dub Lord Rasta Byron. I can't complain, it's very apt.  
**a mummy cleric called Hor-Ahktep whom the players immediately dub Mum-Ra. Yeah, also apt, dammit.
*** I swear, sometimes I believe dice love drama.


----------



## uzirath

Ghosts in a dragon’s museum.


----------



## Voadam

Vegepygmies regenerate? We need fire!


----------



## TheSword

Wererat ladies defend pillaged spire


----------



## Bagpuss

Paralyzed for most of it.


----------



## rmcoen

Goblin cavalry crushed; dwarves retreat.

Previous session:
Warlock firebombs army leadership, dies.


----------



## TheSword

Other group had

Underwater ghoul: hunting red lantern


----------



## Ulfgeir

Scientists turned superheroes investigate spaceship


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

For sale: baby shoes, never worn.


----------



## Marc_C

Snarf Zagyg said:


> For sale: baby shoes, never worn.



That is six words sir! You are long winded! 

"Sale: baby shoes, never worn"


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

Marc_C said:


> That is six words sir! You are long winded!
> 
> "Sale: baby shoes, never worn"




Do you have any idea how difficult it is for me to DM when I am not only illiterate, but innumerate as well?

"Your DC check, is, um, bigly."


----------



## p_johnston

Kidnapped warlock equals SWAT raid.


----------



## fba827

Long planning for stopping invasion


----------



## John Dallman

Cockatrice entangled, giant wasps incinerated.


----------



## aramis erak

Morgan accepts Gwatcyn's marriage proposal.


----------



## Imaculata

Priests bring harbor-gate to life.


----------



## John R Davis

Mad Mouth Magic Memory Mansion


----------



## Neonchameleon

DM ill; ended session early


----------



## akr71

Beholder?! We're all gonna die.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Research bears fruit, plan emerges.


----------



## John Dallman

Blowout closes airlocks, phosgene fails.


----------



## pemerton

Explosively depart Zinion; Novus rendezvous.


----------



## Nytmare

One step forward, two back.


----------



## Marc_C

Trains, aliens, teleport, dinosaur island !


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Recon mission turns violent (naturally)


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Do you have any idea how difficult it is for me to DM when I am not only illiterate, but innumerate as well?
> 
> "Your DC check, is, um, bigly."



For sale: DM screen, unopened

(I kid, I kid)


----------



## Jd Smith1

Suppression fire works both ways.


----------



## prabe

Saturday's session: Into the mind flayer caves.

Last night's session: Cancelled due to ear infection. (not mine)


----------



## R_J_K75

Santa Clause Chimney...Death House (CoS).


----------



## Numidius

Into the undead fire giant's forge


----------



## Ulfgeir

Vatican Swat-team interrupts secret meeting.


----------



## jeffh

Ewok defeats spooky dark Jedi


----------



## Dr Magister

Fleeing town as barbarians invade.


----------



## Maxperson

Uh oh! It's a lich!


----------



## glass

Fight Karzoug's image four times.

(Pathfinder, Rise of the Runelords.)



TheSword said:


> Wererat ladies defend pillaged spire



Shattered Star adventure path, by any chance?

_
glass.


----------



## Marc_C

Numidius said:


> Into the undead fire giant's forge



That is six words Sir! You are long-winded!


----------



## John Dallman

Göring and Rommel surrender Germany.


----------



## darjr

Candlekeep hides many weird secrets.


----------



## overgeeked

Bout of madness ends in...


----------



## Bedrockgames

Death down by the river


----------



## TarionzCousin

Musical undead sing during collapsing.


----------



## aramis erak

Friendly harpies revealed evil temple.


----------



## Manbearcat

Yetis and Remorhaz...poor Petunia


----------



## Numidius

Marc_C said:


> That is six words Sir! You are long-winded!



Fire giants: fight, or flee?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Superheroes fight aliens on starship.


(This is a continuation from the scientists turned superheroes)...


----------



## MNblockhead

Found Orcus's portal too early


----------



## glass

One player no-showing. Damn.

_
glass.


----------



## delericho

Too long ago. Soon, though...


----------



## CleverNickName

That's the last straw, Roll20.


----------



## Marc_C

CleverNickName said:


> That's the last straw, Roll20.



I use Googlemeet, it has a chat and white board included. You can import images in the background and overlay a grid. Works fine for us.


----------



## Lidgar

Assassins that attack invisibly hurt.


----------



## the Jester

Mostly looting.


----------



## Marc_C

the Jester said:


> Mostly looting.



Short for words Sir? That is 2 words, not 5 words. Did you drink an Enfeeblement potion?


----------



## the Jester

Marc_C said:


> Short for words Sir? That is 2 words, not 5 words. Did you drink an Enfeeblement potion?



I almost put, "In two words: mostly looting", but I thought it might be a bit too cheeky.


----------



## prabe

the Jester said:


> I almost put, "In two words: mostly looting", but I thought it might be a bit too cheeky.



Deep into the meta, at least ...


----------



## TheSword

glass said:


> Fight Karzoug's image four times.
> 
> (Pathfinder, Rise of the Runelords.)
> 
> 
> Shattered Star adventure path, by any chance?
> 
> _
> glass.



You got it matey!!


----------



## darjr

Skeptical players won over.


----------



## Fenris-77

Climby guy fell down hard


----------



## overgeeked

The Haunting claims two more.


----------



## kenada

PCs execute plan; it works.


----------



## Fenris-77

I think that semicolon is cheating....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richards said:


> Too long ago - can't remember.
> 
> Johnathan



Memorable but too long ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marc_C said:


> Short for words Sir? That is 2 words, not 5 words. Did you drink an Enfeeblement potion?



Five shall be right out!


----------



## aramis erak

The group decided to chime in...
Me: Logres and GIants kill Angles
TH: Accuracy Unavailable; gloryhounds are us.
SH#1: Giants on the Rampage
SH#2: Historical accuracy unavailable.
GD: Foolhardy in the extreme
SB:  Feed my Giant Mercenaries


----------



## Marc_C

darjr said:


> Skeptical players won over.



Rules as written Sir! 5 words it is to be legal!


----------



## darjr

Marc_C said:


> Rules as written Sir! 5 words it is to be legal!



This is not five words


----------



## prabe

darjr said:


> This is not five words



Going all Magritte, are we?


----------



## darjr

prabe said:


> Going all Magritte, are we?



My games only resemble surrealism


----------



## prabe

darjr said:


> My games only resemble surrealism



giraffe banana splatter purple obelisk


----------



## John Dallman

Found goldmine, not Umber Hulks.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Anesthetized Strangford. Lightning Barrier Collapsed.


----------



## John Dallman

U-bend, buttons, wind, levers, basilisk.


----------



## Nagol

Player died.  Game  in jeopardy.  

Alternatively, Player died.  Time to grieve.


----------



## woefulhc

four characters created; one hour
=======================
I should add this was a powered by GURPS game, two players have never done an RPG before and one had D&D experience


----------



## Baron Opal II

Dungeon cleared, but mage broken.


----------



## Blue

On run with rescued Child-Emperess.

(And yes, she does have a hyphen in her name in my notes, so it counts as five.)


----------



## ccs

Pick one:
A) Quick!  Find Strahds coffin.  Go!

B) Strahd, active in 40 30 (<--- those are eraser marks) 20 minutes.... 

C) Party takes a short rest.


----------



## Marc_C

Space waystation visited, things learned.

(The Expanse)


----------



## Marc_C

ccs said:


> Pick one:
> A) Quick!  Find Strahds coffin.  Go!
> 
> B) Strahd, active in 40 30 (<--- those are eraser marks) 20 minutes....
> 
> C) Party takes a short rest.



Hum... Sir, if this is all about the same session, that's not RAW at all!  Pick one erase the two others.


----------



## glass

glass said:


> One player no-showing. Damn.



Same player again this week. 

_
glass.


----------



## prabe

prabe said:


> Saturday's session: Into the mind flayer caves.



Last night: Their voices, in our minds.


----------



## Maxperson

Player in Hawaii. Didn't happen.


----------



## Blue

Infiltrated carnival, left Barbarian behind.


----------



## innerdude

Alien Xenotech hazardous to health. (Tiny D6 Tiny Frontiers)


----------



## Manbearcat

Labor leader...show some backbone.


----------



## Lycurgon

Giant Lich killed by couriers!

Or 

Cute Yeti-tyke got Murderhoboed!

Or 

Mountains are exhausting and zzzzzz...


----------



## Marc_C

Lycurgon said:


> Giant Lich killed by couriers!
> 
> Or
> 
> Cute Yeti-tyke got Murderhoboed!
> 
> Or
> 
> Mountains are exhausting and zzzzzz...



Sir, if this is all about the same session, that's not RAW at all!  
15 words is not 5 words. ;-)


----------



## Lycurgon

Marc_C said:


> Sir, if this is all about the same session, that's not RAW at all!
> 15 words is not 5 words. ;-)



Well yeah... I guess RAW it was one session. But in my (rules lawyering) defence it was an extra long game, almost 3 times as long as a usual session for us. Normally we play for about 2.5 hours on a weeknight but this was over 7 hours of gaming in one session on a weekend. A lot happened! And we did stop for dinner and for again for birthday cake so that could be considered 3 separate sessions. So does that make it RAW legal? Or just RAF?  ;-)


----------



## Marc_C

Lycurgon said:


> Well yeah... I guess RAW it was one session. But in my (rules lawyering) defence it was an extra long game, almost 3 times as long as a usual session for us. Normally we play for about 2.5 hours on a weeknight but this was over 7 hours of gaming in one session on a weekend. A lot happened! And we did stop for dinner and for again for birthday cake so that could be considered 3 separate sessions. So does that make it RAW legal? Or just RAF?  ;-)



That is an awesome session! I'm jealous. Haven't done one like that since the mid-90s.

But it's still only 5 words regardless. The most memorable part if you will.


----------



## embee

*The Sorcerer Buggered Off Again.*

My Sibling Saturday campaign. My younger brother, a theatre grad, has been appearing in several student projects. And his shoots sometimes fall on Saturday nights. Sometimes, the rest of us shoot the breeze for 4 hours instead of play. Other times, he Gandalfs on out of there. 

On Saturday, the party, finished clearing out Mountain's Toe Gold Mine and killed the Red Wizard of Thay necromancer who they REALLY didn't like. They didn't believe his cover story that he had raised a dozen or so zombies to serve as manual labor to excavate Old Owl Well. The funny thing is, it wasn't a cover story. He had really raised a dozen or so zombies to serve as manual labor because zombies don't need rest or food, don't complain, and are free. Also, they don't attract orc raiders. Which made them perfect for digging for chardelyn at Old Owl Well. The Red Wizard turned up at the mine and was going to raise some dead miners to serve him. And he finally got got.

That's where things stood at the beginning of the session. No Isaac meant no Sorcerer. So we just had him having ridden ahead back to Phandalin to evacuate the town because Cryovain, the adult white dragon, was on the hunt for food and Phandalin was full of food for him to eat. 

Even without him, though, the party did pretty well. They finished LMoP a while ago. I gave them some Dragon of Icespire Peak dungeons to clear out to temporarily house the townsfolk because Cryovain has roosted nearby. Once they kill him, it will be time for Tyranny of Dragons. I lifted the opening chapter of HotDQ and increased the difficulty of the enemies to give the party a bit of a challenge. The Cult of the Dragon finally raised its ugly head in a random encounter and the half-dragon champion got the hell intimidated out of him. So now he's going to get buffed a bit and turned into a minor villain. 

And, since they only got through about 4 of the mini encounters in the session, there's still a few more and, if Isaac shows, the Sorcerer can easily reunite with the party.


----------



## Marc_C

embee said:


> *The Sorcerer Buggered Off Again.*
> 
> My Sibling Saturday campaign. My younger brother, a theatre grad, has been appearing in several student projects. And his shoots sometimes fall on Saturday nights. Sometimes, the rest of us shoot the breeze for 4 hours instead of play. Other times, he Gandalfs on out of there.
> 
> On Saturday, the party, finished clearing out Mountain's Toe Gold Mine and killed the Red Wizard of Thay necromancer who they REALLY didn't like. They didn't believe his cover story that he had raised a dozen or so zombies to serve as manual labor to excavate Old Owl Well. The funny thing is, it wasn't a cover story. He had really raised a dozen or so zombies to serve as manual labor because zombies don't need rest or food, don't complain, and are free. Also, they don't attract orc raiders. Which made them perfect for digging for chardelyn at Old Owl Well. The Red Wizard turned up at the mine and was going to raise some dead miners to serve him. And he finally got got.
> 
> That's where things stood at the beginning of the session. No Isaac meant no Sorcerer. So we just had him having ridden ahead back to Phandalin to evacuate the town because Cryovain, the adult white dragon, was on the hunt for food and Phandalin was full of food for him to eat.
> 
> Even without him, though, the party did pretty well. They finished LMoP a while ago. I gave them some Dragon of Icespire Peak dungeons to clear out to temporarily house the townsfolk because Cryovain has roosted nearby. Once they kill him, it will be time for Tyranny of Dragons. I lifted the opening chapter of HotDQ and increased the difficulty of the enemies to give the party a bit of a challenge. The Cult of the Dragon finally raised its ugly head in a random encounter and the half-dragon champion got the hell intimidated out of him. So now he's going to get buffed a bit and turned into a minor villain.
> 
> And, since they only got through about 4 of the mini encounters in the session, there's still a few more and, if Isaac shows, the Sorcerer can easily reunite with the party.



SIR! 5 words. Wrong thread maybe?


----------



## Sepulchrave II

Mad hermit terrifies noobs reliably


----------



## Cadence

Successfully managed a social interaction!?!?!?


----------



## Marc_C

Sepulchrave II said:


> Mad hermit terrifies noobs reliably



B2 ?


----------



## darjr

Worgs, Dire Wolves, Giant Badgers!


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Almost killed by random goons


----------



## Grendel_Khan

woefulhc said:


> four characters created; one hour
> =======================
> I should add this was a powered by GURPS game, two players have never done an RPG before and one had D&D experience



Four GURPS characters in one hour is a mighty feat indeed.

(I say with respect to you, and much love for GURPS)


----------



## GMMichael

Lots of improv, no combat.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Kidney stone, had to cancel


----------



## Esau Cairn

This thread inspired a five word phrase of advice for my niece, who Gm'd her first session this past weekend:

"Don't capitulate to 'Wrong Fun'."


----------



## Umbran

For the last six sessions planned, across 4 different games:

"Cancelled because real life intrudes."


----------



## prabe

Umbran said:


> For the last six sessions planned, across 4 different games:
> 
> "Cancelled because real life intrudes."



I hope things improve for you, quickly. (Presuming bad intrusion/s, of course.)


----------



## Umbran

prabe said:


> I hope things improve for you, quickly. (Presuming bad intrusion/s, of course.)




The intrusions have not all been on me, at least.  A migraine here, exams there, someone just too dang tired in a third place, and so on.


----------



## John Dallman

Gold, gold, gold, Aurumvorax, Chimeras.


----------



## Lidgar

Never trust a demonic statue.


----------



## Blue

Down two players and DM.

It's a sad story.


----------



## Marc_C

Blue said:


> Down two players and DM.
> 
> It's a sad story.



I had some of my best game sessions with just 2 players. They both had a main character (druid and magic-user) and a secondary character (2 fighters). Worked very well.


----------



## aramis erak

Battle: six to one against.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

PCs decided they weren't heroes


----------



## el-remmen

Role-playing a long rest


----------



## Marc_C

el-remmen said:


> Role-playing a long rest



Is that an 8 hour rest or the longer version in the DMG?


----------



## el-remmen

Marc_C said:


> Is that an 8 hour rest or the longer version in the DMG?




8 hour rest. It is not 100% accurate - but a good part of the session was the party discussing/watching in two-hour intervals while others slept/rested while they hid out from cultists in an abandoned farmhouse while one of their number was acting suspiciously like he'd been dominated by an orb in the cult's temple.


----------



## woefulhc

Grendel_Khan said:


> Four GURPS characters in one hour is a mighty feat indeed.
> 
> (I say with respect to you, and much love for GURPS)



It would have been possible without the guidance provided in Delvers to Grow, which is closing out its kickstarter. Certainly I am not organized enough to do that for myself, let alone walk 3 newcomers through the process.


----------



## overgeeked

Serpent Person casts Consume Likeness.


----------



## Felnevar

Black Cabin, two dead PCs


----------



## Grogg of the North

You have to cancel? Ok.


----------



## Sithlord

Total party kill bad saves.


----------



## Umbran

Jack the Ripper on Venus.


----------



## Marc_C

Umbran said:


> Jack the Ripper on Venus.



Flash Gordon?


----------



## Lidgar

Wait, my thief died AGAIN?

or

Pass on the reincarnation, thanks.


----------



## Umbran

Marc_C said:


> Flash Gordon?




Space: 1889, using Fate Accelerated.


----------



## Garthanos

way too bloody long ago?


----------



## darjr

Solo expedition, with party consent!


----------



## John Dallman

All-Mart, origami, carnivorous lawn chairs.


----------



## steenan

Dungeon crawl, but with mechs.


----------



## R_J_K75

It was really f*****g awesome!


----------



## prabe

Last night: *That* was once a wizard?


----------



## uzirath

We found the ley line!


----------



## Lidgar

Dwarf in plate fails stealth…


----------



## Mallus

Shouldn't have fought the spiders.

(saves in OD&D are ugly, very ugly...)


----------



## Fenris-77

What is that white crap?


----------



## Arvok

Had to reschedule.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Giant Warforged-Quori are awesome!


----------



## aramis erak

Tunnels and Trolls Solo survived.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

(I'll do another for my session before the last.)

Attacking mammoth-riding Frost-Giants (at level 3!).


----------



## TarionzCousin

Gong revives downed undead... again!


----------



## Doc_Klueless

A learning experience with friends.

(Taught some old D&D buddies Savage Worlds)


----------



## Lycurgon

My Eldritch Blast got Counterspelled!?


----------



## Lycurgon

And for another game:

Character Creation. BANG! Leader dead!


----------



## RangerWickett

We're guilty, so hire us.


----------



## Felnevar

Prison Break - Revel's End style


----------



## Grendel_Khan

One shot? Nope: Two shot.


----------



## Marc_C

Grendel_Khan said:


> One shot? Nope: Two shot.



Double tap !


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Marc_C said:


> Double tap !



I was talking about the age-old "guess this one-shot's not over in one session" situation, but this certainly works too!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

The band is back together.


----------



## Fenris-77

prabe said:


> giraffe banana splatter purple obelisk



Orange Pop Tart Monkey Suit


----------



## MNblockhead

Don't touch! ... S**t, too late.


----------



## Fenris-77

Fenris-77 said:


> Orange Pop Tart Monkey Suit



This is going to be the name of my indie games studio btw, should that ever be a thing I decide I need. OR some version of that. Orange Poptart Monkeysuit Games? Orange Monkeysuit Games? Something like that.


----------



## Marc_C

Fenris-77 said:


> Poptart



Might want to drop the Poptart for IP reasons.


----------



## Grendel_Khan

Marc_C said:


> Might want to drop the Poptart for IP reasons.




Orange Toaster Pastry Monkeysuit Games does lose a little something, unfortunately.


----------



## Fenris-77

Grendel_Khan said:


> Orange Toaster Pastry Monkeysuit Games does lose a little something, unfortunately.



It really doesn't roll off the tongue, no. Orange Monkeysuit Games has cache though.


----------



## Numidius

Favorable reactions rolls save druid


----------



## CleverNickName

Long rest at 6:05 a.m.


----------



## Marc_C

CleverNickName said:


> Long rest at 6:05 a.m.



Was that a 5 minute work day?


----------



## CleverNickName

Marc_C said:


> Was that a 5 minute work day?



Yep.  We walked out of our campsite and were immediately ambushed by bone devils and their vrock entourage.  Our front line was decimated and our spellcasters were depleted and the sun had barely risen.


----------



## Fenris-77

CleverNickName said:


> Yep.  We walked out of our campsite and were immediately ambushed by bone devils and their vrock entourage.  Our front line was decimated and our spellcasters were depleted and the sun had barely risen.



That's not a 5 minute work day, just terrible luck.


----------



## Fallen star

Nicodemus is now a squirrel.

      #Zeitgeist


----------



## Ulfgeir

How to stop Putanesca mafia?


----------



## overgeeked

Lost in Mists of Ravenloft.


----------



## Guang

laser-rotored helicopter PC destroys campaign


----------



## Marc_C

T-rex, human prisoners, alien coup!


----------



## overgeeked

Vacation at Winter Haven Lodge.


----------



## darjr

Battle Nuns to the rescue!


----------



## darjr

The only survivor? The dog!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Superpowered scientists stop alien invasion.


----------



## John Dallman

Travelling, secrecy, banking, smelting, wealth!


----------



## uzirath

Tricked by the villain: blackmail!


----------



## Radaceus

"You dont find any traps"


----------



## Richards

Radaceus said:


> "there doesnt appear to be traps"



"Objection, Your Honor!  That's six words!"

"Sustained."

Johnathan


----------



## Radaceus

Richards said:


> "Objection, Your Honor!  That's six words!"
> 
> "Sustained."
> 
> Johnathan



fixed


----------



## aramis erak

Victory? Long live King  Gwatcyn!

(Note: the game is Pendragon...)


----------



## Umbran

We played Iditarod and Dragons.


----------



## John Dallman

Sphinxes, spheres, gnoll archers defeated.


----------



## Marc_C

Callisto, chase, ambush, major clue.

(The Expanse)


----------



## Bohandas

Never actually started the session


----------



## Richards

Here's a description for the gaming session we'll be starting in about an hour:

"First session since January: Stoked!"​
Johnathan


----------



## Richards

And now that we finished:

"Legless hag not very threatening."​
Johnathan


----------



## Bohandas

Bohandas said:


> Never actually started the session




that's of course for my last tabletop RPG session.

For computer RPGs, specifically _Pathfinder: Kingmaker_, the summary is:

"Why's this loading so slow"

Kingmaker is a great game, but it takes twice as long to load each map than it does to actually play through it


----------



## pemerton

Honour, Dishonour, Green Knight's axe


----------



## aramis erak

Cancelled by host; reason unknown.


----------



## Mallus

Ropers are not very nice.


----------



## Cadence

The ninjas almost tricked them.


----------



## prabe

prabe said:


> Last night: Their voices, in our minds.



Last night: What are the illithids _doing_?


----------



## the Jester

Chaos Lords not so honorable.


----------



## Numidius

Narcissist cloud giant craves audience


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Docents are hellish to make.


----------



## darkbard

Your brother is our nemesis?!?


----------



## rgoodbb

Wild Surge Total Party Flambé


----------



## aramis erak

Snake: Zero.
Mouse Guard: One.


----------



## JustinCase

Plushballs. Choker ambush. Lycanthropy revealed. 
(Out of the Abyss)


----------



## John Dallman

Shopping. Annoying Cavalier. Gold. Security.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Avoiding questions, all become criminals.


----------



## overgeeked

Player asked, “What’s my motivation?”


----------



## Richards

Sadly, "Cool campaign stopped making sense."  

Johnathan


----------



## prabe

Mostly fooled by the incubus.


----------



## Numidius

overgeeked said:


> Player asked, “What’s my motivation?”



No Gm should hear that


----------



## glass

Gaming all Saturday for birthday.


----------



## Mallus

Flying is hard, comedy easy. 

(esp. when trying to dogfight chimera)


----------



## CleverNickName

Retreat is better than death.


----------



## cmad1977

Ally charmed, battlemaster thumps friemds


----------



## overgeeked

"Why'd you read the module?"


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Killing Giant Corpse Flowers? Hard.


----------



## overgeeked

That gaming group collapsed quickly.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Don't piss off White Dragons.


----------



## Maxperson

I don't speak your language!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Vampires, strange dreams. Oh crap....


----------



## Gradine

Investigative Librarians attacked by book


----------



## aramis erak

Liche appeased; acquired loot sold.


----------



## Richards

PCs squicked by boneless undead.

Johnathan


----------



## darkbard

Teleport archfey; heal heart. Finis.


----------



## glass

Penultimate encounter completed; Runelord next.

_
glass.


----------



## darjr

Strahd promised vengeance for murder.


----------



## Marc_C

Apocalypse averted, teleportation malfunction Mars.

(Modern AGE 1921)


----------



## aramis erak

Lightning, steam burns. Fox relocated.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Ancient Temple must be saved...

(Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk)


----------



## Azuresun

Snakemen or Atlanteans? Betray everyone!


----------



## John Dallman

Double-headed demonic dogs dangerous.


----------



## Randomthoughts

Street fighter magic is back! 

(Street Fighter: The Role Playing Game)


----------



## GrokMonkey

Man...Asmodeus LOVES to gloat.


----------



## darjr

Everyone gets temporary hit points!


----------



## aramis erak

No session, GM depressed.


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow, Foundry is highly overrated.


----------



## Richards

aramis erak said:


> No session, GM depressed.



...So depressed he couldn't even make it all the way to five words?

Johnathan


----------



## Campbell

Fear and loathing in space


----------



## aramis erak

Richards said:


> ...So depressed he couldn't even make it all the way to five words?
> 
> Johnathan



GM is two words.


----------



## Richards

OIYSS

That's "okay, if you say so" - which also happens to be five words, although it looks like one acronym....  

Johnathan


----------



## Lwaxy

Gnome party aftermath in Ptolus.


----------



## Numidius

Death-save halts an exalted wizard


----------



## Numidius

Campbell said:


> Fear and loathing in space



(What game are you playing?)


----------



## TheSword

Hillbilly ogres burnt in barn.

[Hook Mountain Massacre]


----------



## TheSword

Serious safeguarding concerns vengeful dryad

[Odysssey of the Dragonlords]


----------



## TheSword

Meticulously searching scooby-doo mansion

[Sinister Secrets of Saltmarsh]


----------



## Don Durito

Oh my god more spiders!


----------



## Marc_C

Luna trek, abandoned aluminium factory.


----------



## Yora

Almost been a year already.


----------



## Campbell

Numidius said:


> (What game are you playing?)




Infinity. Which has turned out to feel like a combination of Altered Carbon, The Bourne Identity, and This Is Us for our group. We just had a feels session.


----------



## Umbran

I robbed a dead fish.

The next of these threads might be to describe your latest RPG session in a limerick.  Or maybe haiku.


----------



## Gradine

The jackleweres needed your blood

(Candlekeep adventure #2)


----------



## overgeeked

PCs: "Hello house!"

House: "Heelllllllooooo..."

ETA: Necessary context. It's a Call of Cthulhu game.


----------



## aramis erak

aramis erak said:


> No session, GM depressed.



I should note, this was not unplanned. 
The hosts for the friday group are not available... one's out of state for the summer, the other has a different job started this week.
Doesn't mean I didn't find it depressing.
It could also be written as...

Prepping to restart old campaign.


----------



## Lidgar

“My God, not MORE Chull?!”


----------



## kenada

Players listened during setting recap.


----------



## MGibster

The corporate sleaze was victorious.


----------



## pemerton

Boots, cash taken from innkeeper.


----------



## Richards

Umbran said:


> I robbed a dead fish.
> 
> The next of these threads might be to describe your latest RPG session in a limerick.  Or maybe haiku.



Umbran said that he robbed a dead fish.
The details are prob'ly delish.
Though they might end up spurious
I admit that I'm curious
To hear more of this tale I would wish.

Johnathan


----------



## Nytmare

Lost, and there are _wolves_...


----------



## Imaculata

The nun is a nun-combatant


----------



## ProfessorDetective

Wartime FBI hunts pig man.

Call of Cthulhu 7E.


----------



## ccs

BS, combat, combat, combat, BS.


----------



## prabe

prabe said:


> Last night: What are the illithids _doing_?



Last night: Closer to the Epiphany Machine.


----------



## Lycurgon

More kobold servants join party.


----------



## aramis erak

Crabs, Rebels: defeated.
Mentor: rescued.

(mouseguard)


----------



## Lycurgon

Why'd 'have to be Snakefolk

(Pulp Cthulhu)


----------



## Umbran

Dead priestess, but lighting hurts!


----------



## John Dallman

Forty gnolls attacked, one escaped.


----------



## Darth Solo

Scared the players to death.

When two players would rather run games than play, you did well. Usually.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Undead beholder, not like chicken


----------



## Manbearcat

Talked BBEG out of BBEGing.


----------



## Nine Hands

My creator keeps scrying me.


----------



## Richards

Eyeball poop attack: rousing success!

Johnathan


----------



## woefulhc

New player joined; chaos incarnate


----------



## prabe

Last night: An audience with the Kul-Izir.


----------



## Manbearcat

*Blades in the Dark Game:*

Inkrakes story exposes Crew?  Vetoed (Ulf's ghost!? - if I can cheat and get 7)!

*Dungeon World Game:*

Converted Spirit-speaker, Ankhegopillar, anthropomorphized tarpit (lovable croc - if I can cheat and get 7).


----------



## Marc_C

I'm not the GM. Yeah!


----------



## Gradine

Canceled, two players got engaged


----------



## Richards

That's actually a pretty solid reason for canceling a gaming session.  Congrats to the happy couple!

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

Doorman summons Rocs, Heroes victorious.

(Sentinel Comics)


----------



## Richards

Mimics can't keep eating indefinitely.

Johnathan


----------



## Ulfgeir

Troubleshooters stopped criminals stealing art.


----------



## Ulfgeir

So far in today's session we have:   "Situation much worse than expected"

We have a civil war, my character's main branch of the family on the wrong side* and against traditions, and they had sent the assassins that killed my brother as he was a threat. My immedeate family was located far away from the capitol.

* A large realm, size of China with 5 provinces. 4 of thouse take turns to be the emperor on the central throne that governs the whole realm during 5 years. The imperial family from my province was to have been on the throne for the past season, but never sent anyone as they had infighting. They now want to have the next season as well (and forever). My family supports the imperial family.  The oher provinces can not accept that the rotating tradition is broken, so the civil war will spread all over the realm and not just the province...


----------



## John Dallman

Bormann escapes on ghost aircraft.


----------



## John Dallman

We have 73% of 18,000,000gp


----------



## aramis erak

No Game: Oregon Too hot.


----------



## darjr

I missed! My buddy died!


----------



## Marc_C

darjr said:


> I missed! My buddy died!



I'm deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## darjr

Marc_C said:


> I'm deeply sorry for your loss.



In game! But the player has taken to Twitter so now I’m doomed.


----------



## Gradine

Chad Michael Murray, the werewolf


----------



## CleverNickName

Game cancelled, lack of participation.  :/


----------



## Cadence

Fireballs attract some attention.

(Only needed four words).


----------



## Richards

Silently killed the drow queen.

Johnathan


----------



## darjr

PC ran away completely naked.

I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## John Dallman

Chaos beasts vulnerable to cutting.


----------



## ART!

Got jobs, DM asked "WHY?!?"


----------



## glass

Killed runelord. Session finished early.


----------



## Jack Daniel

Desecrate tombs? The quetzalgoyle attacks!


----------



## John Dallman

Erisian St Trinnian's in Hell.


----------



## Ulfgeir

John Dallman said:


> Erisian St Trinnian's in Hell.



Hellcats & Hockeysticks? Lovely game.


----------



## darkbard

First Score might be TPK?


----------



## Sithlord

Fighting dusk dragons after Ragnarok


----------



## Marc_C

Earth, Mars, Belt have proto-molecule.

(that concluded our Expanse mini-campaign)


----------



## John Dallman

Ulfgeir said:


> Hellcats & Hockeysticks? Lovely game.



AD&D characters are pupils' parents.


----------



## pemerton

Harpies; pirates; PCs barely prevailed.


----------



## John Dallman

Demon betrays masters; happy outcome.


----------



## JustinCase

Leemooggoogoon waits until next session.


----------



## Maxperson

We flubbed it and lost.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Giant whirlpools make combat….interesting.

As an aside, thank god for roll20, where it’s easy to select every token at once and rotate them all 10 degrees after each turn on the map.


----------



## overgeeked

PCs are the red herrings.


----------



## the Jester

Going to avenge my mom.


----------



## Gammadoodler

It's a trap..maybe..definitely


----------



## Maxperson

overgeeked said:


> PCs are the red herrings.



Polymorph gone bad?


----------



## Jacob Lewis

Foundry? At the table!? YES!!

We tried using the Foundry VTT at the table with everyone's laptops and tablets, and it was great!


----------



## Gammadoodler

Jacob Lewis said:


> Foundry? At the table!? YES!!
> 
> We tried using the Foundry VTT at the table with everyone's laptops and tablets, and it was great!



It is great, like it seems unfair how good it is.


----------



## overgeeked

Maxperson said:


> Polymorph gone bad?



Call of Cthulhu game where the PCs have decided to wander way, way off into the weeds.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

Way
Too
Many
Years
Ago


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

I was transplanted from Columbia Missouri to Nashville Tennessee, where the ability to get around was greatly hindered by unpredictable transportation and unpredictable health issues.


----------



## John Dallman

What next? Explore new territory.


----------



## aramis erak

cancelled: July 4, United States.


----------



## woefulhc

armor prevents rat bite injuries


----------



## uzirath

Catfolk dangling in a well.


----------



## Umbran

Venusian Jane Austen meets Leverage.


----------



## GrokMonkey

Polymorphed into whale, ate aboleth.


----------



## woefulhc

GrokMonkey said:


> Polymorphed into whale, ate aboleth.



Please share your recipe, thanks!


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Don't enter green-goop pools! (Seriously! Why did they do that?!?!)


----------



## aramis erak

Tonight cancelled: host is sick.


----------



## Cadence

One forgot, two played checkers.

(Three middle schoolers on-line).


----------



## uzirath

Giant beer in the piano.


----------



## CleverNickName

Cancelled, DM went camping instead.


----------



## overgeeked

Ambulance driver mopping up blood.


----------



## glass

Curse your sudden inevetable betrayal.

_
glass.


----------



## darkbard

Glory Incarnate miraculously saves us!


----------



## Asisreo

"Why haven't they died yet!"


----------



## Esau Cairn

REH Conan game:

_What is Elric doing here...!?_


----------



## jdrakeh

PC suicide thwarts the witches. 

(Iron Kingdoms)


----------



## Marc_C

Spaceship dungeon crawl with mutants.

(Wrath & Glory 40k, as a player)


----------



## embee

Total party kill....just kidding!


----------



## TheSword

Recovering zombies reveals primordial archeology

(The Whispering Cairn)


----------



## Ulfgeir

The sesssion last Friday:    "Adventurers in Maztica find temple."
This was D&D 5e.

Today's session: "Planned imperial marriage. Intrigues. Problems."
This was Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk.


----------



## tetrasodium

3/5ths party suicides, lucky bastards
(2 players went in, one flesh to stone fail lucky me with a crit success, 3 others say "I want to try that too" & 2 fail.  this game is.... I envy the lucky ones who failed)


----------



## Raduin711

Epic level combat session part 3


----------



## Sacrosanct

Return to in-person gaming!


----------



## CleverNickName

Cancelled, my wife is sick.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr

on line [enworld] pbp: 
Aerie of the crow god - 5 words - DM: Knightfall
Crisis in Bluffside - 3 words - DM: Knightfall
Heros of Dyvers - 3 words - DM: Tellerain Hawke


----------



## uzirath

Electric jellies do the mambo.

[First in-person too… so good!]


----------



## John Dallman

Martin Bormann arrested in USA.


----------



## BoltsJ

Foundry is hot stinky garbage.
or
God murdered by shotgun robot.


----------



## John Dallman

Party passed test, missions forthcoming.


----------



## Marc_C

Corridors, screams, facehugger, acid, aliens!


----------



## aramis erak

Shortcut: make deal with villain. (Sentinel Comics RPG)


----------



## Asisreo

Sadly yes, but I lived!


----------



## Reynard

"Just take your turn already."


----------



## Dyson Logos

The Wedding Is Next Week


----------



## woefulhc

GM didn't sleep. Game aborted.


----------



## Norton

This darn Mere is relentless.


----------



## Henry

Exorcised my former PC’s ghost.


----------



## Longspeak

"Cut short by wife's illness."


----------



## CleverNickName

Hobgoblins up to no good.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Six hours not catching monster. 

(In person again. Hallelujah!)


----------



## darjr

Oppression, rebellion, factions, double crossings!


----------



## aramis erak

Fetch, deliver. Find troll, extirpate.



Spoiler: Extirpate definitions



1: To root out and destroy completely, remove or destroy totally; do away with; exterminate.
2: To pull up by or as if by the roots; root up:
3a: To render absent or nonexistent
3b: To make locally extinct
4: To remove by surgery.
_compiled from multiple dictionaries._


----------



## uzirath

Jellies, soporific fog, dragon temple.


----------



## John Dallman

Many steel bats, operatic harpy.


----------



## TheAlkaizer

Hotel, heist, gnome, box, music band.

My first session since the start of the pandemic, and one of the best I had in years.


----------



## ART!

New character, but game ended.


----------



## was

ice. duergar fortress. nobody died.


----------



## Umbran

Everyone at a physical table.


----------



## woefulhc

DM sick. Game was canceled


----------



## Benjamin Olson

Soul sold to circumvent dungeon.


----------



## Richards

Canceled due to broken leg.

(That's actually the 5-word description of my last two planned sessions and it might also apply to next Wednesday's session - we'll have to see.  The leg in question belongs to the son of two of my players.)

Johnathan


----------



## Gammadoodler

Should have raised my shield


----------



## Ulfgeir

Exploration in old Maztican Temple.


----------



## Maxperson

They opted for no liches.


----------



## glass

Start new PF2 mini-campaign. Undead.


----------



## Mind of tempest

need to die, can't die.


----------



## Asisreo

"Wait, are we the baddies?"


----------



## smcc360

Shipwrecked, here come zombies, RUN!


----------



## John Dallman

Divination by shopping trolley worked.


----------



## kenada

Down to two players
hiatus.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Dead Cleric, Raised Dead Cleric.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Exploration in temple almost fatal.


----------



## woefulhc

Lizard man ranger joins party


----------



## John Dallman

Giant earwigs, well-fortified Kobolds.


----------



## aramis erak

@Richards get well soon.

friday: meet two villains, fight, cliffhanger
Sunday: Radagast's mission, many orcs. BRUTAL.

Friday is Sentinel Comics, Sunday TOR 2e-alpha.


----------



## Richards

@aramis erak: Thanks, I'll pass on the good wishes.  He should have gotten his metal brace off that kept his foot from turning sideways and hopefully should now be in a standard cast.

Johnathan


----------



## Marc_C

Cancelled due to vacations.


----------



## Marc_C

kenada said:


> Down to two players
> hiatus.



Give each player a secondary npc and keep rolling those dice! I've done it and works really well.


----------



## kenada

Marc_C said:


> Give each player a secondary npc and keep rolling those dice! I've done it and works really well.



We’re doing Scum and Villainy. Most of the group is already not great at Story Now. I have a feeling playing multiple PCs would muddle things.

My WWN game still has three (an extra player who isn’t available for Scum and Villainy), so we’ll still be playing assuming I can ever get the initial prep done.


----------



## jeffh

Getting space combat completely wrong.


----------



## tetrasodium

"Huh? Today was wednesday?... Oops"


----------



## darjr

Fire. Fire! FIRE!!! fire. Flaaaaames!


----------



## John Dallman

Bandits became splatter-punk victims.


----------



## aramis erak

Marc_C said:


> Give each player a secondary npc and keep rolling those dice! I've done it and works really well.



Never has done well for me. 2 players just aren't enough random for me. And giving secondaries in the same scene has never been fun for me on either side of the table. I'm losing two of my friday group after this week... both moving out of state.


----------



## CleverNickName

Spiders infest the candle shop.


----------



## Numidius

Npcs player-driven wargame galore, freeform.


----------



## Squeakula

Bad advice through mind control


----------



## Fenris-77

That time with the goat.


----------



## turnip_farmer

Dwarf turned up late again.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Open Vault. Gold in Tons (literally).


----------



## Gnarlo

About ten years ago now...


----------



## aramis erak

Travel made them very weary. (TOR)

Plant Animator sent to Brazil. (SCRPG)


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

*King Oargev *(Coronation as King of New Cyre). *Assassination Attempt Foiled *(thanks to the party turning the new king into a pony).


----------



## Tonybro001

Street fighting zombies hellfrost SWADE


----------



## Marc_C

AcererakTriple6 said:


> *King Oargev *(Coronation as King of New Cyre). *Assassination Attempt Foiled *(thanks to the party turning the new king into a pony).



Creative use of 5 words.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Marc_C said:


> Creative use of 5 words.



If it's obscured, it doesn't count  
Right? 
Also, the second spoiler is just great. Not often is there a scenario that you have to stop an assassination attempt by turning the person that's going to get assassinated into a pony.


----------



## Richards

Killed duergar for illithid pal.

Johnathan


----------



## Lycurgon

Why is it alway Snakemen?


----------



## John Dallman

All Together with Electric Eels.


----------



## John Dallman

The Ship is Building Itself.


----------



## aramis erak

New campaign, two new PCs.


----------



## AverageMojito

Not enough silver weapons, guys!


----------



## darjr

I think we've been here!


----------



## woefulhc

Played alternate game; missing sheets


----------



## Marc_C

Symbaroum Davokar Forest Hexcrawl Debut !


----------



## Richards

Well, we played through two short adventures today, so I'll do one description for each.

First adventure:  Caught up in bank robbery.​​Second adventure:  Troglodyte ambush, then killer dream.​
Johnathan


----------



## Sacrosanct

Good at one thing: failed. 

I'm playing a Goliath fighter. Was asked to make probably six or seven athletic checks during the session for various reasons. 

Never got above a 9, and that's with the +5 bonus.


----------



## woefulhc

Went diving in human soup


----------



## GuyBoy

Stood on rock. Killed basilisks.


----------



## Nekokamiguru

planned plot twist player betrayal


----------



## John Dallman

H-4 Hercules to Iwo Jima. 

((The H-4 Hercules is popularly known as the "Spruce Goose" but that's quite wrong.))


----------



## Blue

Lord of Cats is arrogant.


----------



## darjr

Everything is under water again


----------



## Esau Cairn

Television sky; a dead channel.


----------



## aramis erak

Friday:
Equestria/Dr Who crossover success....
(MLP:TOE)

Sunday:
Council: take MacGuffin to Celeborn.
(TOR)


----------



## uzirath

Grappling with ancient knife spirit.

and (second game):

Miraculous defenestration with no injuries.


----------



## erc1971

Basically met Rowena from Supernatural


----------



## glass

uzirath said:


> Grappling with ancient knife spirit.



I read this as "Grappling with ancient knife _missile_" for a second. Anyway....

Sunday sessions finally restarted.

_
glass.


----------



## CleverNickName

Attending the _Lavari Luminae _Festival.


----------



## Umbran

Matchmaking and intrigue over supper.


----------



## John Dallman

Scary hatchet woman lightning-bolted.


----------



## Richards

Week-long trek fighting Underdark monsters.

Johnathan


----------



## Maxperson

Let's line up for lightning!


----------



## PaulBaldowski

We are confiscating the baths.


----------



## Umbran

Mostly haggling over gemstone values.


----------



## Marc_C

Umbran said:


> Mostly haggling over gemstone values.



Considering the previous update* are characters getting married?

*Matchmaking and intrigue over supper.


----------



## Umbran

Marc_C said:


> Considering the previous update* are characters getting married?
> 
> *Matchmaking and intrigue over supper.




So, I found this kind of funny...

One game (Space: 1889 setting) has the PCs doing some matchmaking, trying to get a protege out of an arranged marriage.

The other game (D&D 5e, Rime of the Frostmaiden) had the PCs (okay, it was all the bard's doing) kind of pimping out the party gnome wizard* on a dinner date to get a good price in trade from a gnomish jeweler, who has a very marriageable niece in an area without many gnomes.  The jeweler slipped an engagement ring into the deal...


*In case anyone's wondering, it wasn't his idea, but the gnome consented without pressure.  A dinner date was on the low end of things he was willing to do to get a good deal.


----------



## Gradine

Creepy ghost town, oh sh-


----------



## Mallus

Bears attack! Protect the Torah!


----------



## glass

Generous GM + fireball = balcony collapse.


----------



## turnip_farmer

Pretty sure that constituted murder.


----------



## Cadence

Cancelled again, summer scheduling snafus.


----------



## Mallus

turnip_farmer said:


> Pretty sure that constituted murder.



Been there. Done that. Repeatedly.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Failed save means fish-man now.


----------



## Dr Magister

Hatching plans to steal emerald.


----------



## MGibster

Killed during the first game.


----------



## Fenris-77

Set my alarm wrong, sigh.


----------



## overgeeked

Ulric's Fury: 34 on 1D10.


----------



## Esau Cairn

Rewriting CPRed's timeline works better.


----------



## aramis erak

Tonight: No game, host in quarantine.

Wed:  Help refugees. detrucked; capture BTR-60. (T2K4e)


----------



## Marc_C

Game cancelled, real life events.


----------



## kenada

Fire didn’t solve all problems.


----------



## CleverNickName

DM fiat, our greatest nemesis.


----------



## Scars Unseen

Took place four years ago


----------



## woefulhc

GM's grandson visiting; session canceled


----------



## glass

Cancelled. Holiday again. (Not mine.)


----------



## Gammadoodler

Melee life. Enemies far away.


----------



## darjr

Played hybred, remote, and local.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Punch those alien lava worms!


----------



## Adamant

Saved Dragon. Unlocked Holy Avenger.

(In Dungeon of the Mad Mage the quest save the dragon unlocks a magic item trading downtime activity. In adventurer's league you can trade at a later date for any item in the dmg of the same rarity as what you trade. Therefore once I get a legendary item I get to trade for a holy avenger!)


----------



## darjr

Water, water, water, water, water.


----------



## woefulhc

Killed elder thing Merle husk


----------



## John Dallman

Bought dungeon. Not claiming rent.


----------



## Richards

Grappled illithiliches: kind of pushovers.

Johnathan


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Re-Imprisoned Mordakesh, level up everyone!


----------



## MGibster

My druid was super fabulous.


----------



## aramis erak

T2K4E: 
locals training. Detroit cannibals executed.


----------



## John Dallman

Methhead seeking Cossack of Invisibility. 

((Unknown Armies, of course))


----------



## Marc_C

John Dallman said:


> Methhead seeking Cossack of Invisibility.
> 
> ((Unknown Armies, of course))



How many games do you play per week?


----------



## Ath-kethin

Ath-kethin said:


> Failed save means fish-man now.



Update:

Assisted wizard; fish-man no longer.


----------



## Cadence

Several character sheets needed re-creation.


----------



## Marcotic

We didn't start the fire.


----------



## John Dallman

Marc_C said:


> How many games do you play per week?



Generally two, occasionally three. It looks like more because two campaigns alternate on Wednesdays.


----------



## Marc_C

TPK by zombies in crypt !!!


----------



## darjr

Just talk to the man!


----------



## overgeeked

Goblins “riding” squigs ambush PCs.


----------



## CleverNickName

Infiltrating a cabal of assassins.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

New Player! Jailbreak and Chaos!


----------



## darjr

Bzzz, hiding, silence! Fish! Undead!


----------



## Sacrosanct

Precognition & jinxing = worthless fighter 

I'm playing a Goliath fighter. The player to my left, "Don't roll a 3"

I roll a 3. I declare I'm gonna Action surge and try again. 

"Don't roll a 3 again"

Very next roll was a 3

My turn comes up again, and he says, "It will be a 4 this time"

Yep, I rolled a 4. 

During the entire 5 hour session, which had three encounters, I hit one time. That was it. As the party fighter lol. If you recall, last session I failed several athletics checks in a row. They were all DC10. I have a +5 bonus...


----------



## Mallus

Formed hive mind with dragon…

or

Is this even D&D anymore?…

or

Prepare to eff off Illithids!


----------



## Iron Sky

Agender psychic half-zombie umbrella murder.


----------



## embee

Game cancelled due to hurricane.


----------



## Marc_C

Sacrosanct said:


> Precognition & jinxing = worthless fighter
> 
> I'm playing a Goliath fighter. The player to my left, "Don't roll a 3"
> 
> I roll a 3. I declare I'm gonna Action surge and try again.
> 
> "Don't roll a 3 again"
> 
> Very next roll was a 3
> 
> My turn comes up again, and he says, "It will be a 4 this time"
> 
> Yep, I rolled a 4.
> 
> During the entire 5 hour session, which had three encounters, I hit one time. That was it. As the party fighter lol. If you recall, last session I failed several athletics checks in a row. They were all DC10. I have a +5 bonus...



That is not 5 words Sir. ;-)


----------



## uzirath

Ice dagger and cursed hoard.


----------



## John Dallman

Big cat's lair in ceiling.


----------



## Older Beholder

Fight club run by Liches.


----------



## AverageMojito

They came from the sea...


----------



## woefulhc

enjoyed participating in spring festival


----------



## Blue

Boss combat took all session.


----------



## CleverNickName

Death save, rolled a 1.


----------



## darjr

I said heal him! Now!


----------



## Bill Zebub

Kindergartners are really funny roleplayers.


----------



## R_J_K75

Marred by Charlie Watts Death.


----------



## Marc_C

Cancelled second time, same group.


----------



## R_J_K75

Marc_C said:


> Cancelled second time, same group.



That Sucks.  Been there.


----------



## R_J_K75

Under-Prepared, Over-Confident DM it Wasnt good.


----------



## Marc_C

R_J_K75 said:


> That Sucks.  Been there.



It does but this time I managed to organize a board game night with the 2 players who are available. Not a total loss of gaming time.

(1,000th message, not sure if it's good or bad!)


----------



## R_J_K75

Marc_C said:


> It does but this time I managed to organize a board game night with the 2 players who are available. Not a total loss of gaming time.



Good times. Good friends...Thatz all that matters right?


----------



## Blue Orange

5 words: Blood for the blood god!


----------



## Maxperson

And they all fall down.


----------



## RangerWickett

I wanna leave Schizophrenia Island.


----------



## AverageMojito

Under the Great Owl wings.
or
We're not eating their eggs!


----------



## darjr

They are everywhere!! Hundreds! Thousands!


----------



## Gradine

Illusory maze, psychic trickery, explosions


----------



## BookTenTiger

Complete holy ritual, enjoy downtime.


----------



## Campbell

Theft, Assassinations, Broken Hearts, Vodka.


----------



## Older Beholder

A zombie for every occasion


----------



## C.Bird

Fungi curtain in Greater Temple


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Magicless Elminster arrives in Eberron.


----------



## Richards

Fighting dinosaurs inside sideshow tent.

Johnathan


----------



## Blue

DM tired, rushing Strahd end.


----------



## kenada

PCs want to rob everything


----------



## Asisreo

"Want to get stoned?" 

-Cockatrice


----------



## Gradine

Child sings, now we're trapped


----------



## aramis erak

Grenade beats KGB. (T2K4E, Wed)

GM stressed past runability (Friday)


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Drug fueled debauchery. Oh yeah!


----------



## embee

One hour roleplay with dragon


----------



## Cadence

Blue screen of death ending.


----------



## TaranTheWanderer

Player hogs DM.  Buys gear.


----------



## Iron Sky

Reality-burned into the Infinite Inquisition.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Finally captured (wrong) invisible prankster.


----------



## glass

Carrion Hill short, not cancelled.

_
glass.


----------



## Iron Sky

Campaign conclusion: epic pvp beatdown.


----------



## Hex08

Ran down an old lady


----------



## darjr

It was really really fun!


----------



## CleverNickName

Phoenix ancestor raises the barbarian.


----------



## John Dallman

Chimeras ate wizard; exploded loot.


----------



## Adamant

Explored house. Skeletons in closet.


----------



## AverageMojito

"She can scare us dead?!" [D&D]


----------



## WayneLigon

Call of Cthulhu: 
College Kids Turn To Crime


----------



## Shawn Stroud

Look!  We're herding PC cats!


----------



## Cadence

Beat Ninjas, Saved Village, Illithid!?!?


----------



## John Dallman

Shy cashier secretly killer robot.


----------



## TheSword

Stormsreach Flood… Primordial Serpent… Airship


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Birdwatching while stoned on pipeweed.


----------



## Marc_C

Tun Kai Poh said:


> Birdwatching while stoned on pipeweed.



Ok, this needs more detailing. I'm granting you an extra 100 words.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Iron Sky said:


> Campaign conclusion: epic pvp beatdown.



Player vs player conflict during the final session? I want to hear more.


----------



## Iron Sky

TarionzCousin said:


> Player vs player conflict during the final session? I want to hear more.




Players were diverging due to severe campaign drift. Originally about an impoverished noble family became players splitting on two sides of the Infinite Inquisition vs local woods witch fight.

I asked if people wanted to bring it to conclusion and start a new game with a near-unanimous yes. Everyone came to me in secret and gave me a short-term and long-term goal they wanted to accomplish. I rolled d10 initiative for each for all short term actions; whomever got highest got to attempt theirs first.

First was a suicide servant-slave of the woods witch trying to kill the maid-become-High Inquisitor. They were lovers on opposite sites of a magic war, so this action came as a complete surprise to the High Inquisitor who escaped only by summoning a minor World Eater, to keep the suicide slave busy while she escaped.

High Inquisitor tracked down the woods witch and, in an epic shapeshifting battle, killer her.

Next two PCs, Brother pyschic murder rogues, successfully assassinated the King and Queen to depose them so the older could reform the old empire as its emperor (his long-term plan).

Last two players went off into the woods to set themselves up as bandit queens. Success.

On to long-term plans for surviving characters and initiative rolls.

Suicide servant slave (now freed from the woods witch's cursed enslavement) wanted to take over the local Inquisition and so ambushed the PC High Inquisitor as she returned to the Throne Ship to tell the inquisition of her success putting down said witch. He took her out in one shot and took over her place as High Inquisitor.

Younger murderbro got higher initiative for his long-term plan, assassinated his older brother (who had used pretty much all his resources in toppling the monarchy), then went on to ride the renown of killing his infamous older brother to become the world's deadliest psychic assassin.

Bandit queens figured the brothers would kill the nobles and so used their banditry wealth to buy their way to the thrones and take over the Queensdom.

Everyone was pretty happy with how everything resolved.

Rolled up Dark Sun characters since that setting seems more their speed.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Marc_C said:


> Ok, this needs more detailing. I'm granting you an extra 100 words.












One-shot at Malaysia's monthly online gaming meetup. 4 players: a fellow game designer, two local regulars and a student on break from her exams.

4 halflings took an elderly human scholar birdspotting in the Golden Fields Marsh. They encountered fire-casting Efaras Crows, a vicious Gowri Goose, and discovered the secret of the elusive Ghost Hens. Our heroes also beat up a drunken carp, saved fisherfolk from fork spiders, attempted to steal from their client, had their goat set on fire, and survived a harrowing barrow-wight attack.

Goat lived.


----------



## Ulfgeir

IRL again. Character updates. V:tM


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K4:
Avoided fight. Got Fuel. Barely.

Friday (dune):
Building recreation; Kanly duel; Success!


----------



## Marc_C

Girallon, Su-Monsters, TPK nearly averted.


----------



## Iron Sky

Introducing teenagers to Dark Sun.


----------



## Cadence

Clerics adjust to dead gods.


----------



## Hex08

Skipped it, family was visiting.


----------



## Mallus

Cancelled indirectly because of Ida.


----------



## Ulfgeir

D&D 3.5e  Long session zero.


----------



## Marc_C

Ulfgeir said:


> D&D 3.5e  Long session zero.



Back to the Future or is this your group's default system?


----------



## darjr

Oh what a beautiful song!


----------



## darjr

Where’s that noise coming from!


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Enemy fleet incoming, train faster!


----------



## Ath-kethin

Halfling Now Has Godlike Strength.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Immigrant Song vs polar bears


----------



## Ulfgeir

Marc_C said:


> Back to the Future or is this your group's default system?



Back for one campaign. We play so many different things that we don't have a default system.


----------



## aramis erak

To  Rivendel: Oops! White Council!


----------



## Older Beholder

Four failed death saving throws.


----------



## WayneLigon

Call of Cthulhu:
College Kid Crime pays dividends!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Swampy wet blood sucking parasites


----------



## John Dallman

Wizard's tower seems like fake.


----------



## darjr

We didn’t get far enough!


----------



## glass

Great lengths not to kill.


----------



## John Dallman

Found lost temple, boggart prince.


----------



## Richards

Tonight's session canceled: sick player.

Johnathan


----------



## Cadence

Riddle solved, un-invisble stalker defeated.


----------



## Lycurgon

Assassins failed to kill me


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K:
Hit 2 enemies, routed rest.


----------



## Hand of Evil

This Party is Killing me


----------



## AverageMojito

Dwarf "Leeroy-Jenkins" careful diplomatic plan

Or: A tale of utter desperation


----------



## Cadence

Worldwide orbital bombardment barely avoided.


----------



## Maxperson

Plants talked out of attack.


----------



## darjr

Escorting Vampires to their feast.


----------



## darjr

Did we actually win? No.


----------



## CleverNickName

Outran the enormous magma elemental


----------



## WayneLigon

COC
Boston Men's Club Snake Terror!


----------



## Fenris-77

Unnatural dead fish in Delaware.


----------



## Richards

We played two adventures in today's session, each taking around 2 hours.

First adventure:  "Caught between jermlaine and meenlocks."​​Second adventure:  "Vampire spawn, doppelgangers -_ split party?"_​
Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

Friday Dune:
Dragged into Anti-Atreides plots


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(For Blades in the Dark): Demon negotiations, favours for Scurlock.

(For Lancer Battlegroup): Running gauntlet of nuclear explosions.


----------



## darjr

I'm blind two different ways?


----------



## AverageMojito

The beauty in the beast.


----------



## Hand of Evil

I POOPED in my armor.


----------



## Iron Sky

The Land Within the Wind.


----------



## glass

Spawn dead. Carrion Hill saved.


----------



## darjr

Didn’t we do this already?


----------



## John Dallman

Killed deadly door; opened monsters.


----------



## Ath-kethin

One PC down, succeeded anyway.


----------



## aramis erak

Cancelled: GM (me) Depressed...


----------



## Dr Magister

Game night cancelled. Everyone sad...


----------



## aramis erak

aramis erak said:


> Cancelled: GM (me) Depressed...



The depression was due to then-impending now-accomplished medical imaging.
So y'all don't worry - I'm not depressed to self-harm. I'm fairly well medicated.
I do have bipolar disorder, and it sometimes (despite meds) results in a non-functional day due to one extreme or the other. 
I've also got a bit of  a health worry - the imaging didn't rule out cancer. The worry about it was part of the depression raising to non-functional levels.


----------



## Longspeak

Between Jobs Missing Players Sideshow.


----------



## woefulhc

Saw two rooms this week


----------



## innerdude

Stabbing spaceships, bending space-time, yay!


----------



## Umbran

Matchmaking, theft, and kidnapping, whee!


----------



## woefulhc

glory-mad bully slain in duel


----------



## John Dallman

Mindlinked to plaster garden gnome.


----------



## Richards

Attacked by mostly undead assassins.

Johnathan


----------



## darjr

On the hunt! While hunted!


----------



## Composer99

Wave after wave of yuan-ti.


----------



## aramis erak

Players learned about duplex radio.
(Wed T2K 4E)
Alternate:
Celebrated my Birthday with Cookies!


----------



## Manbearcat

Airlock gaskets, spreading rash, insubordination.


----------



## Imaculata

Dispelled the summoned boss monster.


----------



## tommybahama

_Silent Image_ defeated deadly encounter


----------



## Gradine

Lost two players, campaign kaput


----------



## eyeheartawk

Ripping space bong with wizard.


----------



## Ace

Was far too long ago.


----------



## Marc_C

darjr said:


> Didn’t we do this already?



Better than 'why are we doing this?' as in the players and the DM can't recall to goal of the dungeon!


----------



## Campbell

Infinity

Bargained with murdered cult leader.


----------



## aramis erak

tonight's game cancelled: host unwell


----------



## CleverNickName

Decapitated orcs?  _Speak with dead_!


----------



## Marc_C

Missing abbot didn't need rescuing!


----------



## Richards

We played through two short adventures again in today's game session.

1st adventure:  Killed tree goblins, rescued dryad.​​2nd adventure:  Creepy undead inside sealed tomb.​
Johnathan


----------



## billd91

A wandering encounter? We hide.


----------



## pemerton

Pleased Zeus; drew Hera's wrath


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark):
Betray Scurlock or Governor? Both. 

(Lancer: Battlegroup):
Enemy leaders play musical chairs.


----------



## AverageMojito

A lesson on war crimes. [D&D]


----------



## Mallus

Huh, we’re good at counterespionage?


----------



## Sacrosanct

Led Zeppelin, Immigrant Song. Thor.


----------



## Umbran

Bandits, chimera, and zombies galore.


----------



## Doctor Futurity

Did not rescue the prince.


----------



## John Dallman

Ghost village in hidden valley.


----------



## aramis erak

Session turned into chatfest sunday.

(Monday: test results in: not cancer)


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

aramis erak said:


> Session turned into chatfest sunday.
> 
> (Monday: test results in: not cancer)



I'm glad for you!

And here's hoping you have better mental health days ahead.


----------



## Maxperson

Reminiscing together about old times. (got together for lunch today with two buddies, one of which I haven't seen in ages and was the DM for the other two of us 30+ years ago.)


----------



## pming

"Way too many players involved"

I'm in an online game with family and friends spread all over the place. I'm actually playing for once (Deep Gnome Paladin...  ), and there is the DM and, including me, _7_ players. Too many for my general liking. I thought it might go smoother using VTT (more automation and such), but the time it takes for anyone to do something means that if we all state what we are doing, and maybe get a resolve or roll, that takes a good 3 to 5 minutes; so at 4 minutes average there is about 24 minutes between me being able to do something.

Normally this doesn't bother me...I get quite a bit of enjoyment watching other players and PC's do stuff...it's like watching a TV show or movie!  BUT...and I mean this in the nicest way possible, a couple players are just...hmm... "not well suited towards my own preference of play-style". I like my games to be 'normal', with a dip into dramatic/intense, and unplanned/surprising humour. When a Player goes out of their way to be "dramatic all the time", or constantly trying to "joke around and act the fool" (even if he excuse is that it's "my character"... ), it just gets to me sometimes.

Huh. Sorry for the mini-rant there. Just had to get that off my chest. Thanks!

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Randomthoughts

Prophet and Scientist flee Prison

(Zombie World)


----------



## Richards

Screwed up prophecy, engineered workaround.

Johnathan


----------



## Cadence

They didn't search the rooms!?!


----------



## Campbell

*Infinity*

Surgery fever dreams. Hospital heist.*

Legend of the 5 Rings*

Crab Court Intrigue Feels Different


----------



## overgeeked

1. Player rage quit over metagaming.

2. New West Marches hexcrawl underway.


----------



## CleverNickName

Your mentor is a werebear.


----------



## Manbearcat

Dirty Dan's in the brig.


----------



## John Dallman

Homeless Shoggoths in High Wycombe.


----------



## GuyBoy

Troglodytes. Cerberus. Nearly TPK. Twice!


----------



## Maxperson

Fire Giants can be good.


----------



## Marc_C

Dune, House Viridas was created.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Whoops! Old ally's now vampiric.


----------



## Adamant

Random faction missions in Waterdeep.


----------



## Blue

At last, Strahd. Is. Dead.


----------



## Jmarso

Almost TPK'd. Totally eff'n awesome!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Met ape (formerly a sheep).


----------



## darjr

Wear a mask and DANCE!


----------



## darjr

You’ll fight or you’ll die!


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K4e: Scouted. Counterscouted. Firefight. Mechanic's amputation.

Friday Dune: Executed Harkonnen plot: Assassination, exfiltration.


----------



## John Dallman

Actor defeats Emperor, WWII ends.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Cthulhu Dark)
Grapes of Wrath, Parasocial Strawberries.


----------



## Iron Sky

Voluntary gladiators involuntarily fight Tembo


----------



## aramis erak

Dungeon Crawl - mission accomplished - Vaminos!
(T&T)


----------



## embee

PC died. Others barely survived.


----------



## darjr

Put the Kobold in charge!


----------



## darjr

Wada mean I’m in charge?!?


----------



## darjr

Ope! Is that an order?!?


----------



## Randomthoughts

Whack-a-mole with wargs

(5e D&D Storm Kings Thunder)


----------



## AverageMojito

Let's roam woods while singing. [D&D]

Or: breaking excellent stealth roll 101.


----------



## ART!

Taking advantage of the terrain!


----------



## Older Beholder

15 fireballs all at once


----------



## Ulfgeir

The Lizard Wizard said:


> 15 fireballs all at once



That'll ruin your day to be on the receiving end of...


----------



## John Dallman

Touring monasteries searching for spies.


----------



## R_J_K75

We Won Ultimate Adventurer's Cup!


----------



## Richards

Oops: guess those _weren't_ assassins!

Johnathan


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

A long, long time ago.


----------



## Richards

Fought druid, _awakened _apes, bugbears.

Johnathan


----------



## billd91

Do not abuse your servants.


----------



## darjr

missed, bday, but now abscess


----------



## Ulfgeir

Framed vampire for masquerade violation


----------



## CleverNickName

Game cancelled, not enough players.


----------



## woefulhc

game replaced by space munchkin


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Heist vs. Heist? Lesbian team-up!

(Lancer: Battlegroup)
Cease fire, pick up survivors.


----------



## Adamant

Disappointing game, very loud store.

Alternatively,

Witchlight with very little roleplay.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Gnolls+bottleneck+moonbeam+AC19 =


----------



## AverageMojito

Someone prayed differently last night [D&D]


----------



## Fenris-77

Running isn't my thing, apparently.


----------



## Ulfgeir

(Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk)

Searching for smugglers; tough fight.


----------



## Voadam

Kobold sings I Will Survive.


----------



## Voadam

Assamite's Toreador cover is blown.


----------



## Fenris-77

Didn't shoot him in time


----------



## Richards

One spell: 162 fire damage!

Johnathan


----------



## overgeeked

Players surprised animals need care.


----------



## uzirath

Chasm, slender bridge, spitting spiders.


----------



## TheSword

Avoiding dragons in an airship

Grimlock ambush hidden Banite temple

Troglodytes / Cerberus inhabit Mithral Forge


----------



## ART!

Killed dwarves for being jerks.


----------



## Fenris-77

Have to kill him anyway


----------



## Manbearcat

Jules is down another well (totally different game and character…do we have a well fetish here?…Lassie’s kid human brother reincarnated?)?


----------



## Maxperson

Caught between Vrock and hardplace.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Military occupies Nightmarket. Ankhayat flees.


----------



## Randomthoughts

Clear out goblins - mission accomplished!
(5e)


----------



## glass

No session. Full of cold.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K: Misused Artillery. Random Encounter rearming.

Friday: Game cancelled; host's puppy arrived.


----------



## glass

glass said:


> No session. Full of cold.



Different session. Same cold.


----------



## billd91

The Maw swallows three, dies


----------



## Fenris-77

Player character in a bucket.


----------



## MGibster

I puked up the loot.


----------



## AverageMojito

uzirath said:


> Chasm, slender bridge, spitting spiders.



What a lovely day...


----------



## AverageMojito

Church fanatics "lycan" purge backfires. [D&D]


----------



## Umbran

Scooby-Doo: Foul Play in Funland.

Sometimes, the name of the episode is all you need.


----------



## Older Beholder

A jar full of Drow


----------



## Cadence

Sir Bluto, fled then charmed.


----------



## Fenris-77

Not in Delaware anymore. Yay.


----------



## Richards

Frost worms: deadliest when slain!

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

(Wed T2K) Doc loses arm. Trouble found!


----------



## R_J_K75

Got drunk, I barely remember.


----------



## overgeeked

The PCs’ squabbles runneth over.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Discussing ghouls for V:tM 5e.


----------



## Maxperson

Druid(PC) sacrificed self for companion.


----------



## glass

Found mentor's abducted granddaughter. Yay!


----------



## Richards

We ran through one short adventure in today's session and then started a second one, which we'll finish up next time.

First adventure:  She's not sleeping, she's _dead!_​​Second adventure:  Who stole our sleeping guy?​
Johnathan


----------



## Maxperson

Richards said:


> First adventure:  She's not sleeping, she's _dead!_​​Second adventure:  Who stole our sleeping guy?​



You sure he wasn't dead?


----------



## Richards

We're sure: a _commune_ spell says he's still alive although still asleep, still trapped in his dream, taken by someone else for a nefarious reason, no longer in the city in which he was abducted, but still on the material plane.

Johnathan


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
"Flammable as Tesla Model 3!"


----------



## Ath-kethin

Didn't happen; kid was sick.


----------



## embee

Hold on...

You know revivify?!


----------



## darjr

Running UA PC's is awesome!


----------



## PnPgamer

Everything sucks, paladin level drained


----------



## aramis erak

(T&T)
Met a god; got hired.


----------



## Gammadoodler

Space station with glitchy doors.
(SWN)


----------



## AverageMojito

The portal is finally open... [D&D]


----------



## uzirath

Suspicious ally versus lunatic dragon-spirit.


----------



## Felnevar

Necropolis - monster escaped, dead professor.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Red Sand Vulture Sect attacks...  

This was for Tianixa: Blood, Jade & Silk.,


----------



## loverdrive

Assamite curse lifted. Meal time.


----------



## John Dallman

Navigated bureaucracy; escorted an abbot.


----------



## overgeeked

The fool touched the warpstone.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Killed Triclops, warn the pseudo-Pope.


----------



## loverdrive

Tremere chapel. No survivors. Amaranth.


----------



## Marc_C

Too much non rpg talk....

(I don't know why but the last two sessions we kept talking about other stuff than playing the game. I allow it so must be me fault! :-D )


----------



## Numidius

Knight gives-way to cursed sword.


----------



## overgeeked

See a T-Rex and run.


----------



## niklinna

Budding obsession and reverse shoplifting


----------



## Older Beholder

An eye for an eye answer


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

niklinna said:


> Budding obsession and reverse shoplifting



Dropping off some goods secretly?


----------



## niklinna

Tun Kai Poh said:


> Dropping off some goods secretly?



Planting to frame our target!


----------



## aramis erak

Friday Group: Thursday Dune Showing!


----------



## Thauramarth

Investigators accidentally raise zombie horde.


----------



## John Dallman

Both factions are evil a-holes.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Escape from the disco Inferno.


----------



## Marc_C

Dune commercial conflict vendetta assassination


----------



## loverdrive

Pissed off superpowered pop-star. Casualties.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Kidnapping on a ghost ship.


----------



## BV210

Played with 2nd grader son.


----------



## aramis erak

Sunday: 
playtesting: can't talk about it.


----------



## John Dallman

Convocation plans strange; returned abbot.


----------



## loverdrive

Just a total party kill.


----------



## Dr Magister

Terrible bagpipe music offends satyrs.


----------



## darjr

The warp rifts are alive!


----------



## darjr

Kraken! Mazed and stuck, anti-magiced.


----------



## darjr

Ope! Back off the body-horror!


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K:
Escape local stepfords via firefight


----------



## loverdrive

Gift at the end. Happy.



Spoiler: Gift


----------



## Campbell

Biological warfare. Corporate recruiting. Soju.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Dividing up the dragon hoard.


----------



## Iron Sky

Played two sessions:
1) Templar-certified tomb robbing, Drakes optional.
2) Rolling dice, rolling Templar mummies.


----------



## John Dallman

Stole and burned cardboard crown.


----------



## Darth Solo

Yikes! Ugly old-school session!


----------



## darjr

My goodness! Love this thread!


----------



## glass

Dr Magister said:


> Terrible bagpipe music offends satyrs.



We had terrible bagpipes too


----------



## Jmarso

DM's wife went into labor- cancelled!


----------



## Ath-kethin

Another mummy - halfling is terrified.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Four agents hunt evil sect. 

This was a special session for the Tianxia-campaign. Normally we are 7 players. This was an aftermath to the stuff our reglar characters had encountered, and we here played more powerful characters.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Disco Inferno Two: Electric Boogooloo


----------



## John Dallman

glass said:


> We had terrible bagpipes too



Long ago:

Goblins must die: bagpiping "Dixie."


----------



## darkbard

Cultists' ambush worked: goodbye, Crew!


----------



## Manbearcat

darkbard said:


> Cultists' ambush worked: goodbye, Crew!




6D6 Group Move Compel; Bust!


----------



## darkbard

Manbearcat said:


> 6D6 Group Move Compel; Bust!



Our dice last night = all the suckage!


----------



## Marc_C

Beastmen, troll ambush kills many.

(Fantasy AGE)


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Cthulhu Deep Green one-shot)
Investigator-on-Investigator cannibalism attempt.


----------



## Marc_C

Tun Kai Poh said:


> (Cthulhu Deep Green one-shot)
> Investigator-on-Investigator cannibalism attempt.



WOW! that needs more details in the other thread!


----------



## hawkeyefan

Red Row gang war begins.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Demon sect almost wiped out.

For the Tianxa-campaign.


----------



## kenada

Trolled thief with treasure ⇒ lols


----------



## AverageMojito

Demiplane of chaos successfully reached. [D&D]


----------



## Cadence

Vampire captured for future experimentation?


----------



## Lycurgon

Slaadi, Mazes, Puzzles! Oh my!


----------



## Thauramarth

Investigators change sorcery fundamentally forever. (Call of Cthulhu)


----------



## aramis erak

T2K 4E:
Liberating POW Camp


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Lancer: Battlegroup)
"Your great-grandfather dated my mom?!?"

Explanation here: Moral Dilemma: Killing and Deaths in RPGs


----------



## Cadence

Odin's Eye of the Overworld


----------



## John Dallman

Kobalds kill scamming shaman themselves.


----------



## innerdude

Aarakocra present deceitful, feathery nemeses.


----------



## darkbard

GM went missing: fell asleep!!!


----------



## overgeeked

Swamp ambush by Gator Folk.


----------



## overgeeked

“No rails? We’re totally lost.”


----------



## fba827

Elaborate crawl through menial task


----------



## AverageMojito

We're already going insane, kudos! [Cthulhu Session 0]


----------



## overgeeked

Punji stick pit traps incoming.


----------



## uzirath

Groin shot ends the dragon.


----------



## Maxperson

Finally got out of dungeon.


----------



## AverageMojito

Way too much goofin' around [D&D]


----------



## Jack Daniel

•_• They merked all four stooges…


----------



## vpuigdoller

A series of unfortunate events


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Becoming wanted terrorists - and parents!


----------



## darjr

Giant tentacled thing _finally_ arrives!


----------



## John Dallman

Politics is hard, go shopping.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Mage pushed off Tsolenka Pass


----------



## darjr

But they're undead! They're UNDEAD!


----------



## R_J_K75

Lightnig choke slamened the Vampre


----------



## R_J_K75

R_J_K75 said:


> Lightnig choke slamened the Vampre



Eveyone was trying to fight him, all powers blazing, I just yoked him by the throat.  Put him on the ground., gurgling for his undeath He turned into mist and went away.


----------



## R_J_K75

R_J_K75 said:


> Eveyone was trying to fight him, all powers blazing, I just yoked him by the throat.  Put him on the ground., gurgling for his undeath He turned into mist and went away.



CN Priests of Thor, thats what we do.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Kobold warren grinds small party


----------



## Big J Money

Wish I Didn't Use D&DBeyond


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K:
Find Helicopter. Chase missing parts.


----------



## darjr

Wait! How do we stop?


----------



## overgeeked

Two died in character creation.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Ghouls report change of venue. 

For Vampire: the Masquerade 5e, and the ghouls worked for a vampire church.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Accommodating captive kid. Still terrorists.


----------



## Cadence

Goblins, Ogre, and Hobgoblins too.


----------



## loverdrive

GM sick. Grilled burgers instead.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Investigating strange coins. Helping governor. 

This was for the Tianxia-campaign.


----------



## Older Beholder

Beyond the wall, only death.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun: 
Playtesting. Can not say more.


----------



## glass

Session cancelled due to delayed trains.


----------



## John Dallman

Found cairn tomb, picked blackberries.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed:
2 absent, near climax... Boardgames.


----------



## Older Beholder

Game postponed, got Fizban's instead!


----------



## darjr

Not even one single combat!


----------



## darjr

Monsters refresh nearly TPK'd party.


----------



## darjr

Some games are hard work.


----------



## Cadence

Mad Hermit Didn't Kill Party


----------



## overgeeked

Fools experimenting with raw warpstone.


----------



## Sacrosanct

mindflayer skull + braided beard = epic


----------



## Gilladian

Fun sideplot avoided. Wizard kidnapped.


----------



## Richards

Rescued dreamer from zombie-plagued city.

Johnathan


----------



## kenada

Party went through another portal


----------



## John Dallman

Tibetan statue blows Nazi's mind.


----------



## Ath-kethin

No DCC; HeroQuest is here!


----------



## Hex08

Old, tired GM quit early


----------



## aramis erak

Cancelled: Why? Migraine, Asthma attack


----------



## embee

Kenku and mute little girl


----------



## glass

Eidolon runs from cult headquarters.


----------



## John Dallman

Hobgoblins joining civilization; otherworldly assassin.


----------



## overgeeked

Rage quit over XP awards.


----------



## John Dallman

FBI carrying prions; told FDA.


----------



## Imaculata

Giant evil armada! Now what?

Also:

Session cancelled. DM has migraine.


----------



## glass

Level-up* with three minutes notice.

_
glass.

* Not Level Up!


----------



## AverageMojito

We're in the "real" Kalahari? [D&D]


----------



## AverageMojito

Mass fainting in the office [Cthulhu]


----------



## Torquar

Brawling pirate on flying whale (5e).


----------



## Felnevar

campaign ends, bad guys win.


----------



## Imaculata

Busted knee, can't DM today.


----------



## TheSword

City saved, necropolis explored honestly [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Conspiring with an Imperial Sorcerer.


----------



## GuyBoy

Bullywugs beaten. Baltron’s Beacon beckons.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed: 
Everyone else had holiday travel.


----------



## Hex08

Mysterious mansion. The investigation begins.


----------



## glass

Why spider cult have spider-eaters?

_EDIT: Although @Hex08's five words would also pretty much have fitted. Technically they started at the end of the previous session, but they did not get very far last week._


----------



## Mallus

Outed necromancer at wizard prom.


----------



## fba827

Players’ actions made DM cry


----------



## Khelon Testudo

Gelatinous cube from above!


----------



## GuyBoy

TheSword said:


> City saved, necropolis explored honestly [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]



“And Gaius shat his pants!” 
(Forgive my crudity, but if you know Odyssey of the Dragonlords, the aforementioned Gaius is a recurring villain, who we were able to foil, and the satyr bard made a song...........)


----------



## John Dallman

Ogres organized; scout some more.


----------



## Gammadoodler

Barbarian monkeys hit very hard. 
PF2e


----------



## Richards

_Blade barrier _renamed "chum wall."

Johnathan


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

Waited forever, now Primeval Thule!


----------



## overgeeked

"Who needs a plan? Charge!"

and

No shared language? Talk anyway.


----------



## John Dallman

Kill stag-lord? Find him first.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed T2K 4E:
Heliflopter fixed; escaped Poland. Barely.


----------



## GuyBoy

aramis erak said:


> Wed T2K 4E:
> Heliflopter fixed; escaped Poland. Barely.



Twilight 2000; now there’s a blast from the past for all us Cold War kids, growing up in the 1980s.


----------



## billd91

GuyBoy said:


> Twilight 2000; now there’s a blast from the past for all us Cold War kids, growing up in the 1980s.



And now available once again from Free League Publishing (freeleaguepublishing.com).


----------



## Cadence

Triumphed over White Plume Mountain


----------



## Umbran

Killed fiends while carrying kitten.


----------



## Campbell

You can't go home again.


----------



## billd91

Arena impounded, gladiatorial contest over


----------



## Sacrosanct

Mindflayer skull, new accessory.


----------



## Maxperson

Kidnapped Orphans lost in Feywild


----------



## Alzrius

"We're still in the forest?"


----------



## Lycurgon

Diplomacy failed. Time to Fight!


----------



## Lycurgon

Crazy timelines colliding! Multiple MEs!!! 

(This is for a different game to my previous post)


----------



## overgeeked

"Are you a god?"

"Yes."


----------



## Richards

Forced to explore wizard's dungeons.

Alternately: 

O-o-o-o-o-h, adventure's called "Hell _Toupee!_"

Johnathan


----------



## Sacrosanct

Wis save fail, me = bbeg 

seriously, last to fights were big encounters. Both times I failed my wis save (I’m a rune knight), and ended up hurting my own party due to charm more than the actual bbegs did. 

observation note: when the rogue pc is built around maximizing crits and hits the bbeg with a crit, and you’ve been charmed by it as a rune knight, suddenly the cloud rune redirect ability from said bbeg to the party caster isn’t so cool anymore lol


----------



## ART!

No combat due to pickaxe.


----------



## embee

The ship's crew fights back.


----------



## overgeeked

Player caught cheating; rage quit.


----------



## Composer99

Second dragon fight; dragon flees.


----------



## AverageMojito

Saved from death by balloon...

Or, BBEG offer half-accepted; face consequences. [D&D, end of "Book 1"]


----------



## AverageMojito

Father in the Jar, oh [Cthulhu]


----------



## Hex08

Zombies defeated but friend dead

(An NPC friend but still....)


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Another dungeon level below abbey.

_Sunday:_ More spider-themed monsters in house.

_
glass.


----------



## Khelon Testudo

Gater wrasslin', and spider abominations.


----------



## SteveC

Three vrock's dancing? Well, crap.


----------



## Richards

Fought Colossal scorpion, barbed devils.

Johnathan


----------



## overgeeked

"Talk to each other."

"No."

(Sigh.)


----------



## Older Beholder

Old unicorn only wants death


----------



## Lycurgon

Only need one word: Cancelled.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Confused vampires. Almost nothing happened.


----------



## John Dallman

Suppressing underground newspaper, mysterious priest?


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Battlestations:
Boot Camp. Success. Gunny salutes!


----------



## glass

More spiders and spider cultists.


----------



## AverageMojito

Everyone lost hp? That's new...

Or: Living snow storm likes blood.


----------



## Jack Daniel

17/19ths of the party survived!


----------



## Hex08

Trying to save sick professor


----------



## Ulfgeir

The Tianxia-campaign were with one set of characters before lunch, and another after so:

Destroying two families of slavers / Exploring Celestial city. Legendary Emperor.


----------



## John Dallman

Liberated goblins our problem now.


----------



## overgeeked

Don't haggle with a god.


----------



## overgeeked

"What are you hiding behind?"


----------



## ART!

Bards @ medieval "Eurovision" + murder mystery!


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

ART! said:


> Bards @ medieval "Eurovision" + murder mystery!



Come on, that's actually 7 words!


----------



## ART!

Tun Kai Poh said:


> Come on, that's actually 7 words!



Sort of!


----------



## overgeeked

Organic skill challenges are awesome.


----------



## overgeeked

LOL. Don't threaten a god.


----------



## Richards

Simultaneously attacked five guarded areas.

Johnathan


----------



## AverageMojito

Every sin is a treat [Cthulhu].


----------



## overgeeked

Apparently consequences are now railroads.


----------



## Cadence

Tracked zombies, beat up gnolls.


----------



## alegur

Saved world from elder god


----------



## John Dallman

Magic made fortress capture easy.


----------



## Galandris

Cancelled due to exhaustion. Twice.


----------



## ART!

Flying dinosaurs are stealing underpants.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun game still playtesting. Shiny!

Wed Battlestations:
Boarding and Verbal Harrassment: SUCCESS!


----------



## Henry

Ghoul hunting in Boston 1775


----------



## Richards

Fought elven slavers; animals helped

Johnathan


----------



## Sacrosanct

Stealth + Fighters =






*They said, "Don't worry, you have PWT up, and it's not statistically likely to roll a 1."

mmmhhmmmm....


----------



## glass

Finished early due to successful diplomacy

_
glass.


----------



## Nytmare

Demonic Influence Causes Drought Conditions


----------



## Yenrak

Awakened Zombie Godzilla in Chult


----------



## Gilladian

Evil cultist escapes PCs’ wrath.


----------



## Retreater

First in-person in two years!!!


----------



## Hex08

Cancelled, COVID booster incapacitated GM


----------



## aramis erak

We chatted instead. Social Time!


----------



## John Dallman

Ogres moving, planed aerial attack.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Arcanaphage eats magic, casters disquieted


----------



## MNblockhead

Mummy wants his hat back.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Kobolds befriend mage, party counterspelled


----------



## AverageMojito

Shot dead friendly creature instead [Cthulhu]


----------



## Mezuka

Cancelled until January 5th.


----------



## billd91

Party frustratingly fought off dragon


----------



## Ath-kethin

New curse: characters switched now.


----------



## MNblockhead

Ath-kethin said:


> New curse: characters switched now.



Okay, I need more than 5 words on this one.


----------



## pnewman

No shows, most didn't notify.


----------



## Hex08

Many critical failures frustrate characters.

(Savage Worlds ETU campaign)


----------



## Ath-kethin

MNblockhead said:


> Okay, I need more than 5 words on this one.



Dungeon Crawl Classics. Many of the adventures leave characters with permanent physical changes. For example, my now-8yo's halfling has undergone the following metamorphosis since the campaign began:   

Head changed to a grinning silver skull with red diamond eyes
All hair gone from body
Strength score boosted while Personality score dropped (DCC has Strength, Agility, Stamina, Intelligence, Personality, and Luck)
Strength score boosted while Agility score dropped 
Intelligence score boosted and Personality dropped
Found an intelligent magic sword that is smarter than the halfling. 
Eyes warped and bulging out of skull  
Strength score boosted and Luck dropped
Mind warped with nightmares and visions of alien realms plus the ability to cast a couple of spells
In addition, the character found a red Ioun stone that boosted his Strength score, so now he has an absurdly high STR - we're talking a STR of 22 in a game where the highest "possible" score is 18. There may be other mutations I don't even remember, as well; we've been playing for a while. We use air quotes now when we talk about the character being a "halfling" since there are very few traces of halfling-hood left.

All of the changes (except the Ioun stone) came from officially published - or at least officially sanctioned/approved - DCC adventures. The kid loves it; the goal for the character is now for him to become a "full-on demon." To keep from scaring townsfolk, the character wears a paper bag over his head with googly eyes on it (in a 7yo's mind, this appearance is apparently less terrifying than a silver skull with red diamond eyes, though I feel that's debatable).

Anyway, in the adventure we finished yesterday, one room had a curse with an absurdly difficult saving throw DC and all characters failed the save. The effect of the curse was that everyone passed their character sheet to the player sitting to the their right; characters retained their minds and personality but had the abilities and features of the character they were handed.

Hence, "New curse: characters switched now."

For the record: the kid did fine with playing the elf, but their spirit wasn't in it. They missed their super-strong "halfling." Luckily, the adventure had a "if everybody is tired of the character switch do this" epilogue, so I didn't even need to make up a denouement to fix the situation myself.

Dungeon Crawl Classics, folks. There's no other game like it, and it absolutely rules. Here's an illustration I drew of my kid's character in action (which I also made into a sticker, a copy of which is now stuck on their bedroom door).


----------



## Dr Magister

Picked berries, angered the forest.


----------



## John Dallman

"Psychopomp, please fix undead hill?"


----------



## Richards

Polymorphed moogle PCs explore Dreamlands.

Johnathan


----------



## Hex08

Seance unexpectedly summons a demon


----------



## Ulfgeir

1880s London. City of filth.


----------



## innerdude

Character gen, narrative dice, confusion.


----------



## Older Beholder

A Tortle enters the Underdark


----------



## Sacrosanct

Bad time to drop blindsense.

(I had blindsense as my fighting style, but swapped it out for defense at level 4 because I became the only party tank.  So naturally at level 5 we ran into invisible stalkers...)


----------



## Richards

Fought god-blooded vampires in darkness.

Johnathan


----------



## Cadence

Save medusa, add to party


----------



## billd91

Past the belkers... whoops! Spikes!


----------



## John R Davis

Died, again, in this campaign


----------



## John Dallman

Killed undead, recruited a queen.


----------



## John Dallman

Attacked by Ogre-Magi, Caviller useless.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Entire game only combat. Again.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Investigating Jack the Ripper's handywork.


----------



## AverageMojito

Saved the day, didn't score [Cthulhu]


----------



## kenada

The Blood King’s House Imploded


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Tarrasque Fight at Level Three!


----------



## Mezuka

Beastmen shody pallisade defence destroyed.

(Shadow of the Demon Lord, first rpg game since mid-December)


----------



## John Dallman

Anonymous adventurers killed political assassin.


----------



## darjr

I healed everyone! Then died!


----------



## darjr

Oh! I’m not dead! OK.


----------



## Longspeak

Finally! Too Long Between Sessions!


----------



## innerdude

Alien dragon lizard? Shoot it!


(Edge of the Empire)


----------



## Ulfgeir

Yellow Dragon Emperor acknowledges us.

This was for our Tianxia - Blood, Jade & Silk-campaign.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed - Star Wars:
Steal ship, corpse "signs" sale

Sun, D&D, not me GMing: 
Save hamlet from vampire. Huzzah!


----------



## Richards

Slew ogre magi; rescued gods.

Johnathan


----------



## Cadence

Computer blue screen of death.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun: SA's D&D game
short investigation, long fight. Victory.

Wed: Star Wars
Killed one ship, found another


----------



## beancounter

Rats. Lots of  mutated rats.


----------



## Cadence

Viciously mocked the gaseous form.


----------



## Fenris-77

No mythos drugs, dead hitmen.


----------



## GuyBoy

Satyr bard saved my life.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Sentient warhammer has attitude problem


----------



## Mezuka

Wizard hearing 3-voices in head.


----------



## Richards

Survived leucrotta, gnoll slaver ambush.

Johnathan


----------



## GuyBoy

New girlfriend, might be murderer.


----------



## GuyBoy

Defeated spider-pirates, but marooned.


----------



## AverageMojito

The One With The Yeti [D&D, finally back]


----------



## Hex08

Players leveled up. Short night.


----------



## Scruffy nerf herder

Cave in downed three players.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Stylishly infiltrating a luxury club!


----------



## Cadence

Beat cypress treant and rootlings.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars...
Interdictor. Detention. Breakout. Firefights. Escaped.


----------



## John Dallman

Exercise penny-farthing stops time.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Out of state - no game .


----------



## Umbran

Playing a lot of Gloomhaven.


----------



## Fenris-77

Schmur der flumpty! Bork bork.


----------



## Blue

Killed evil druids replacing hearts.

And figured out what we will be doing next session, so a five word preview:

Off to off the uncle.


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

Cancelled, two probably had Covid.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Can we have a thread titled "Describe your last rpg session in 5 words, but not game cancellations?"


----------



## Mezuka

Cancelled. Tired. Noisy neighbour.


----------



## Cadence

Drove priests from chaosy caves.


----------



## Felnevar

Show-off bard gets shanked


----------



## AverageMojito

The Killing Joke, Romanian Style [Cthulhu]


----------



## Ulfgeir

Suddenly in a equinox reality-shard. 

This was  for the D&D-campaign where we hunted Jack the Ripper.


----------



## John Dallman

Hunting fake angel in Pashtunistan.


----------



## embee

Monk Died From Many Arrows.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Heist, travel, two groups meeting.

This was for our Tianxia-campaign.  One group performed a heist, did some travel and met another group of characters (we have 5 very different groups of characters spread out in a huge realm, and we alternate between them)


----------



## John R Davis

Gun Kill Assassin's; Gold Coin


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Discovering orreries and swindling archenemies!


----------



## uzirath

Lightning lizard falls to sword-in-eye.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dwarf pokes tar pool --> Golem!


----------



## overgeeked

Low stat roll, rage quit.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun:
No one ready to run


----------



## Gammadoodler

Victory when a plan emerges
(PF2e)


----------



## Gammadoodler

We just...keep..the starship?
(SWN)


----------



## Tonguez

Hunted yetis cause moral quandary


----------



## Longspeak

_Finally_ finished New PC Introduction.


----------



## John Dallman

Ogre magi release many undead.


----------



## DarkCrisis

DM didn’t read further into the module so we only played for 2 hours.

Edit: oh yeah 5 words as per below: Unprepared DM, only 2 hours


----------



## Cadence

DarkCrisis said:


> DM didn’t read further into the module so we only played for 2 hours.




That really wasn't five words 
Feels like this one should have seven
Unprepared DM, only 2 hours


----------



## DarkCrisis

Cadence said:


> That really wasn't five words
> Feels like this one should have seven
> Unprepared DM, only 2 hours



Oh right.  I blame trauma from lack of D&D.


----------



## Reynard

Session Zero: Zero cooperation, amirite?


----------



## Khelon Testudo

Froggy and friends go shopping!


----------



## Cadence

Started freeing kami from ilithid.


----------



## Richards

Asked god-eggs questions, slew drow.

Johnathan


----------



## Cadence

Mimic almost ate the cleric.


----------



## kenada

Hired artisans to build house.


----------



## John Dallman

Found swamp witch; defeated lizardmen.


----------



## John R Davis

Damned virus keeps causing postponement


----------



## Sacrosanct

Near TPK because poor design



Spoiler: spoiler



If you're in a cave, and there is no reasonable way the PCs could possibly know or have done research to know that unless a magical flame was extinguished by a dispel magic, the enemies in the cave complex can't drop below 1hp.  Ever.  Combine that with the fact it's extremely easy to miss the room with the flame to begin with, and factoring in the odds that you don't even have a PC member in your party with dispel magic handy, and it's a TPK almost assured.  

"You can't possibly win unless you have all these other things lined up just right"

Bad design.


----------



## Richards

_Gaseous form _scouting fast-forwards adventure.

Johnathan


----------



## uzirath

Tomb vapors: fear and confusion.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW:
Deliver Padme. Get new jobs.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Centuralia Club? Burn it down!


----------



## uzirath

Ancient mummy decapitates the scout!


----------



## AverageMojito

Line 'em up and shoot! [D&D Pirates]


----------



## Hex08

Trying to find missing body

Savage Worlds ETU


----------



## the Jester

We had a nice moment.


----------



## Khelon Testudo

Finding portals in a mine.


----------



## embee

Moonbeam is a powerful spell.


----------



## Piratecat

Giant sequoias and implacable zombies.


----------



## GuyBoy

Crow summoned daemon. Bloody scary.


----------



## John Dallman

Spike Growth repels undead horde.


----------



## Umbran

Too wacky for five words.

or

Monkey.  Tuberculosis.  Race to Cosmodrome.


----------



## Richards

Mirror clones slay two PCs.

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

2 absent, boardgames instead.


----------



## AverageMojito

Hunting hunter-creature aboard drifting ship [Cthulhu]

Or: Careful what you wish for


----------



## uzirath

Mummy defeated… or was it?


----------



## Ulfgeir

Fought undead nun, zombies, ghost.


----------



## glass

Fought derro (mostly), ignored stirges. 

_
glass.


----------



## embee

Hey guys... Maybe try stealth. 

Or

Session ran long, felt short.


----------



## Smackpixi

Party avoids “stench of death”.


----------



## Kobold Stew

It belonged in a museum.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Important meeting at temple. Betrayal.


----------



## Blue

Characters debate next move. Time gone.

And if you say that ran over, so did the session.  In character they debated the next major steps to take and it took all session plus.


----------



## glass

Fought Baku, Vulnudeamons, each other.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Blades in the Dark)
Training, exorcism, blackmail, sabotage plans.


----------



## Hex08

Characters got a cop killed


----------



## Ath-kethin

8yo ran Sunday; I'm proud.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Ath-kethin said:


> 8yo ran Sunday; I'm proud.



Good parenting.


----------



## AverageMojito

Peddler's shop is a maze! [D&D Pirates]


----------



## GuyBoy

Forbidden Knowledge can be alluring
(Sins of the Scorpion Age)


----------



## John Dallman

Beat undead; where they from?


----------



## John R Davis

Night Hags Alchemy Jug Party


----------



## Cadence

Split Party is Triumphant Anyway


----------



## TheSword

Hangovers. Stagecoach attacked, repulsed… Doppleganger!? (The Enemy in Shadows)


----------



## Richards

Killed electric air elementals, drow.

Johnathan


----------



## Lycurgon

Rescued sister. Died! Got better.


----------



## uzirath

Lava, doomchildren, hellhounds, pit fiend!


----------



## South by Southwest

Such sweet pandemonium.


----------



## CleverNickName

All aboard!  Choo choo choo!


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(Lasers & Feelings)
Fed our captain to brainworms.


----------



## AverageMojito

Blood donation is in section [Cthulhu]

Or: One Fang causes real Bang.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Sometimes, it's just your day.


----------



## Richards

Secret gnome market; fought yuan-ti.

Johnathan


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Abandoned genie palace archaeology heist.


----------



## aramis erak

Tues Alien:
Marine: "Doc, I have heartburn... "

Wed Star Wars:
Bounties: us and them. Complications.


----------



## Maxperson

Fey gifts can be traps


----------



## GuyBoy

Granddaughter learns to sneak attack.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Murders, investigation, Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Lycurgon

Dragon-Crab! Hide, Run, avoid TPK!


----------



## glass

Shadows. One strength from death.

_
glass.


----------



## John Dallman

Fake angel was foolish thief.


----------



## Galandris

Closing Xoriat portal, we forgot.


----------



## aramis erak

Convention Traveller Demo:
Cut short by convention schedule.


----------



## clearstream

Disintegrate. Still a good spell.


----------



## Mallus

We are Legion, but good!


----------



## glass

Straight to complicated big bad.


----------



## Ulfgeir

From the Tianxia-game: 

Talking history. War starts, Marriage


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

(For The Queen)
Gave queen plague, saved queen.


----------



## Sir Brennen

Suitcase nuclear bombs go boom.


----------



## Khelon Testudo

My Grung, pining for fjords.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS in the Potterverse:

Second-years foil villain beneath Hogwarts.


----------



## uzirath

New mini-campaign using DFRPG: 

Cartography, a failed lullaby, donkeys.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Richards said:


> Secret gnome market; fought yuan-ti.
> 
> Johnathan



How much do gnomes cost in your campaign?


----------



## Sir Brennen

Sir Brennen said:


> Suitcase nuclear bombs go boom.



Getting a lot of reactions to my post. It’s okay. The PCs detonated them on purpose.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

The campaign ended with victory.


----------



## CleverNickName

One battle took five hours.


----------



## Thunderfoot

The end of my marriage.


----------



## Richards

TarionzCousin said:


> How much do gnomes cost in your campaign?



Heh heh - that's one way to read that, I suppose.  No, the "secret gnome market" is a secret market run by gnomes, not one specializing in selling them.

But make me an offer - I'll see what I can do.  

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

Sunday Feng Shui:
Villain jailed. Chi War Joined.


----------



## Dr Magister

Everywhen Necromunda campaign session zero.


----------



## Cadence

Very distracted group of players.


----------



## aramis erak

Alt tues Alien:
Two surgeries. Two Xenomorphs. STRESS!!!


----------



## ART!

Too many duergar and goats.


----------



## Inglorin

Rogue steps into unknown magic-circle.


----------



## kenada

Treasure was actually PCs’ stuff.


----------



## John Dallman

Murders were werewolf barbarian, fixed.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

John Dallman said:


> Murders were werewolf barbarian, fixed.



Most doggies don't like getting "fixed." I imagine the werewolf barbarian didn't like it much either!


----------



## Thunderfoot

Tun Kai Poh said:


> Most doggies don't like getting "fixed." I imagine the werewolf barbarian didn't like it much either!



Wait, wait, what are you doing with that knife???


----------



## Richards

Sunken ship; fought ghost pirates.

Johnathan


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Summoned Demons don't fight Demons?!?


----------



## GuyBoy

Evil temple partially defeated. Maybe?


----------



## ART!

Duergar gone; we have goats.


----------



## Richards

"Raiders of the Lost Orcs"

Johnathan


----------



## Thunderfoot

Richards said:


> "Raiders of the Lost Orcs"
> 
> Johnathan



Suddenly hear the theme song but as grunting instead of French and English Horns.

Urrrghh urgh urgh urghh  urgh urgh uggggghhhh


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars:
Droid Bounty Hunter. Now wiped.


----------



## glass

Crimson Throne chapter nearly finished.


----------



## Ath-kethin

More undead; STR drainers suck!


----------



## Sacrosanct

Exhaustion on everyone + Boss = run!


----------



## AverageMojito

"Don't shoot, he's charmed, damnit!" [BX-OSE]


----------



## Lycurgon

Planning, planning and more planning


----------



## Scruffy nerf herder

Someone became a vampire... oops?


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars:
Captured droid berzerks. Hunting starts.


----------



## fba827

Players' actions frustrating DM


----------



## billd91

Interrupted by family member emergency


----------



## Asisreo

CINDERS! ASH! DOES ELF BURN!?!?


----------



## AverageMojito

"Evading" cultists at Istanbul's Bazaar [Cthulhu]


----------



## Lycurgon

Defeat Pirates! Sail towards sunset


----------



## overgeeked

Sailors on the Starless Sea.


----------



## Bagpuss

It happened too long ago.

(Basically half term holidays and stuff have got in the way, should be playing this Sunday)


----------



## Ulfgeir

New characters. Investigation, powerful magic.

Was in our Tianxia-campaign. We changed out some of our characters in one group, due to them being temporarily unable to do anything for a while.


----------



## Lidgar

Run from gnolls, find harpies…


----------



## AverageMojito

Leading by example: fighters fight! [BX-OSE]

Or, New player loves playing fighter.


----------



## Benjamin Olson

Killed mayor. Became the mayor.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Forgot to steal dragon skull


----------



## overgeeked

Killing PCs for fun, profit.


----------



## ART!

Froze and shattered shrunken duergar!


----------



## BookTenTiger

Improvised adventure: druid's island backstory


----------



## Maxperson

It's Roc and roll time!


----------



## glass

Finished adventure. Planned next one.


----------



## Jd Smith1

For the Thursday game before last it was:

"WTF just happened?"

(TPK)


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Feng Shui 2
Enemy soul-canteened by Sorceress.


----------



## Mezuka

Created traveller character.


----------



## Piratecat

"Man, those players are crafty."


----------



## CleverNickName

Cancelled, our DM wasn't ready.


----------



## embee

No game because of edibles.


----------



## GuyBoy

Going upriver in reed boat


----------



## John Dallman

Hunted werewolf, found ball lightning.


----------



## ko6ux

Didn't go how I thought.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh

Mezuka said:


> Created traveller character.



...who survived?


----------



## Thauramarth

Arrested, escaped, hiding in brothel.


----------



## RequiemMachine

Worst Overthrow of a King


----------



## Mezuka

Tun Kai Poh said:


> ...who survived?



He did without a scratch.


----------



## Piratecat

Fireball is deeply, deeply satisfying.


----------



## South by Southwest

Pretty good, but very long.


----------



## fba827

character contemplated all life choices


----------



## aramis erak

Scrubbed. Why? International Women's Day.


----------



## overgeeked

"Can we send the cow?"

(In reference to actual livestock.)


----------



## John Dallman

Vicious turtle killed by staring.


----------



## AverageMojito

Sinking cathedral gone with secrets. [BX-OSE]


----------



## CleverNickName

The Lords of Dust SUCK.


----------



## Mezuka

Deputized by the major house. 

(Dune)


----------



## Mallus

White Plume Mountain ghoul curling!


----------



## woefulhc

No game. 2/3 players canceled


----------



## Richards

Campaigns paused; player's surgery recovery.

Johnathan


----------



## GuyBoy

Slew river demon. Got wet.


----------



## Sacrosanct

DM rolled all the crits.

He was on fire. 4 out of 5 rolls he made were crits, which I’ve never seen before in 40 years of gaming. Three in a row, a regular roll, then a fourth crit. He rolled a bunch of other crits too, but that batch in a row was insane. He must have paid off Roll20.

*Edit, I was wrong.  There was an EXTRA crit in there as well.  Thank God they weren't attacks lol


----------



## Cadence

Tuesday game:
An old character returns, hooray!

Thursday game:
Giant rats were toughest yet?


----------



## AverageMojito

Getting corrupted from evil deeds. [BX-OSE]


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Will o' wisps are pain*.

_Sunday:_ Sail down river, approach dam.

_
glass.

* I thought of a much funnier one for that session in bed the other night, but I cannot remember it now!


----------



## glass

glass said:


> * I thought of a much funnier one for that session in bed the other night, but I cannot remember it now!



_I remembered:_ Megaton Strike is hyperbole, right?

_
glass.


----------



## aramis erak

Sunday Feng Shui
Insomnia caused GM Apathy: cancelled.


----------



## Lycurgon

Barely survived pirate fight. Phew!


----------



## GuyBoy

Dead Fish. Killed some Hooks.


----------



## Manbearcat

Last Thursday:

*Stonetop* - Character introduction. Spring Bursts Forth.

Last Friday:

*Inspectors (Blades in the Dark)* - Raid on The Weeping Lady.

Monday:

*Torchbearer 2* - Elfhome Ruins discovered. Infant recovered.


----------



## aramis erak

Alt Tues Alien
on the trail, rough going.

Wed
Recon imperiallly reconned. Cybertroopers called.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Creeping Hut two-shots warforged fighter


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Uncancelled due to illness. Mummies.

_
glass.


----------



## John Dallman

Discovered most of the plot!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

TPK: Their tombstones were blank.


----------



## South by Southwest

Player obsessed with magic item.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Space demons. Zombies. Relit star.

This was for a GURPS Dungeon Fantasy-adventure that we had played last year, and now finished.


----------



## uzirath

Hulder brings back primeval forest.


----------



## Older Beholder

A flumph is easily intimidated.


----------



## John Dallman

Lieutenant Hope, known as Hopeless.


----------



## Cadence

Tuesday:

Cancelled.  1 in 3 afk.

Thursday:

Cancelled.  Work was really painful.


----------



## hawkeyefan

Spire:
The knight’s lost his mind.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Remember my post above about my DM's crazy crits in a row from last session?  This session is off to a similar start, to our detriment...






Good lord, and his very next roll:


----------



## kenada

homebrew system test went well


----------



## DarkCrisis

Cancelled due to Taco Bell.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Kid Ran Mushroom Kingdom Classics.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Finished first PF2 Exemplars playtest.


----------



## Lycurgon

Canavel games, beat rival! Ha-ha!


----------



## aramis erak

Sun:
Postmortem... then pick next game.


----------



## John Dallman

Gnomes, Hermit, Puma, defective Dragon.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Wandered through gelatinous cube maze.


----------



## TwoSix

Vampire rave, then met Voltron.


----------



## beancounter

First time playing a Druid.


----------



## Musing Mage

Ghouls, ghouls, more ghouls. Chomp!


----------



## Mezuka

Investigating four suspects' sabotage attempts.

(Dune)


----------



## Manbearcat

TwoSix said:


> Vampire rave, then met Voltron.




You had me at "then."














Ok it might have been "Voltron."


----------



## Cadence

Almost killed by 20+ Kobolds.


----------



## darkbard

Manbearcat said:


> You had me at "then."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it might have been "Voltron."




Wu-Tang, no?


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW:EOTE
Escape imperial entanglements at Geonosis


----------



## Sacrosanct

Wasted triple crit 

for the first time in my life, I rolled three 20s in a row. Double odd considering my posts above. But I have witnesses at the GaryCon game lol. They were all wasted though, because the bard redirected them to an ooze instead of the players. Darn it!


----------



## Blue

Killed undead. And more undead.


----------



## ART!

Under the butt nut hut.


----------



## SteveC

Don't turn cleric to stone.


----------



## Fifth Element

Critted the latest circus performance.


----------



## R_J_K75

Fighter fellated soldier for gain.


----------



## p_johnston

Crit, Crit, crap they're dead.


----------



## Dr Magister

Scavenging wire to buy promethium.


----------



## GuyBoy

Scorpion-cats nearly killed us.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Vampires with summoning circle?  NOPE


----------



## Hex08

Human/Ant/Grasshopper thing dead.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Started running first adventure path.

_
glass.


----------



## Gilladian

centipede worshipping cultists captured loggers


----------



## John Dallman

Triple size tiger is terrifying!


----------



## uzirath

Gangster gunfight under Predjama Castle.

[GURPS Cliffhangers]


----------



## Blue

CoC is the most murderhobo.


----------



## uzirath

Archduke’s ball, karate, spectacled cobra.

(More GURPS Cliffhangers)


----------



## BookTenTiger

Glasstaff killed in one round.


----------



## GuyBoy

Glasstaff killed in one round.

How weird; I’m running for my grandkids, and my grandson’s fighter critted just as my granddaughter’s rogue did a sneak attack. It’s like @BookTenTiger and me were at the same table!
PS my 9 year old granddaughter, since starting to play, now regularly hides around the house and jumps out on family members, yelling “sneak attack!”


----------



## BookTenTiger

GuyBoy said:


> Glasstaff killed in one round.
> 
> How weird; I’m running for my grandkids, and my grandson’s fighter critted just as my granddaughter’s rogue did a sneak attack. It’s like @BookTenTiger and me were at the same table!
> PS my 9 year old granddaughter, since starting to play, now regularly hides around the house and jumps out on family members, yelling “sneak attack!”



Grandpa???


----------



## overgeeked

One damage. Time to sleep.


----------



## Cadence

1/3 of players grounded - cancelled.


----------



## Piratecat

Swarm of psychic, dog-sized harvestmen.


----------



## John Dallman

Rescued machanomancer via shopping-trolley ship.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Forgot module; 8yo GM'd again.


----------



## Lycurgon

Lizards, snakes, slavers! Oh my!


----------



## uzirath

Racing nazis for lost jewels.


----------



## Fenris-77

Possibly too fond of fonts.


----------



## Cadence

Ghost found. Trouble for Marevak?


----------



## jdrakeh

An adolescent got gunned down.


----------



## uzirath

Unilateral reforestation by fanatic fae.

(GURPS Dungeon Fantasy)


----------



## GuyBoy

Intrigue in Saltmarsh. Vicious sahuagin.


----------



## Mezuka

Attempting to find missing archeologist.


(Traveller MT2e)


----------



## Blue

Needed the ghost; abandoned dungeon.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Alleged haunted house. Very dangerous.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Fenris-77 said:


> Possibly too fond of fonts.




Mörk Borg?


----------



## GuyBoy

Party member slain by hydra.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Maximum hit point reduction.  Again.


----------



## R_J_K75

A jar of Sea Monkeys


----------



## Fenris-77

Ulfgeir said:


> Mörk Borg?



Me playing Thousand Year Old Vampire.


----------



## the Jester

I thought they'd get further.


----------



## Lycurgon

Cursed! Uncursed! Dreams, Travel, Dreams!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Evil fetuslike thing. Exorcism. Murders.

edit: This was for our Tianxia: Blade, Jade & Silk-campaign. That thing was EVIL, and very valuable to certain individuals, and 2 weeks of continuous excorcisms was not enough to render it harmless.


----------



## TaranTheWanderer

Vehicle Deploys Smoking Wizard Kite


----------



## uzirath

King incurs curse of Dionysus.

[GURPS Mythic Greece one-shot.]


----------



## Mallus

Postponed to practice Roll20 GM'ing. 

(but we're on for this Friday!)


----------



## AverageMojito

The one with the treant [BX-OSE]


----------



## glass

_Sunday: _Goblins, goblins, goblins, and dragon


----------



## John Dallman

True trolls just won't die!


----------



## Jd Smith1

(Fantasy campaign) Abandon the non-combatants! Drive!
(Modern post Apoc campaign) New information, more questions.


----------



## South by Southwest

All-combat gets old fast.


----------



## overgeeked

Noble isn't peasant mind control.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Three months pass... Lotta downtime!


----------



## GuyBoy

Defeated Nurgle cultists. Bit smelly.


----------



## John Dallman

Teamwork Triumphs by Thumping Trolls.


----------



## Lycurgon

Rode Dracolich to Goddess' Island


----------



## Umbran

Too many tentacles and sphincters.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars last week: 
Otherspace. Kill/loot krayt dragon.

Wed this week:
Escape Interdictor then otherspace. Whew!

Tues Alien This week:
Find final target. Mourn Gunny.

Sun Star Trek:
Wormhole. Sabotaged! Snow the Romulans

Real life: 
Keyboard dying; multiple expletives. Warrantee?


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Fought golems. Started final battle.

_
glass.


----------



## Fenris-77

COVID struck twice, no play


----------



## Cadence

Sowed doubt, brought down tyrants.


----------



## John R Davis

Menagerie PCs ninja samurai victory


----------



## Mezuka

Space station, archeologist, statuette, murder.

(Traveller)


----------



## kenada

today’s session was mixed success


----------



## Piratecat

Peruvian spider god decapitates Londoners!

(Fantasy GUMSHOE _Swords of the Serpentine_, hacked into 1920s pulp action)


----------



## GuyBoy

Piratecat said:


> Peruvian spider god decapitates Londoners!
> 
> (Fantasy GUMSHOE _Swords of the Serpentine_, hacked into 1920s pulp action)



Speaking as a Londoner, I shall tread carefully near you, @Piratecat !


----------



## Lycurgon

Gibbering Mouthers got Mouthy. Ouch!


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Online map different from key map.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit

Party defeated asteroid-launching undead Ulitharid.

(d&d5e, the party recently getting access to a spell jamming ship, with shenanigans on the Rock of Bral etc)


----------



## ART!

Basket of baked goods? Murder!


----------



## Jer

Improvised because only 2 players


----------



## AverageMojito

Leprechaun trapped party with riddles [BX-OSE]


----------



## John Dallman

John Dallman said:


> True trolls just won't die!



Flame Strike turned the fight.


----------



## Hex08

Party almost found the murderer


----------



## South by Southwest

John Dallman said:


> Flame Strike turned the fight.



Do tell! How'd it happen?


----------



## Ath-kethin

Barbarian died a foolish death.


----------



## Cadence

Battled velociraptors, it rained frogs.   (5e)


----------



## John Dallman

Demonologist possessed by own slave.


----------



## AverageMojito

Hyperventilating marine in VAC suit. [Alien]


----------



## jdrakeh

Three geriatric heroes fight reptoids.


----------



## Mezuka

Alien metal tentacle kills PC.

(Traveller)


----------



## Manbearcat

(Stonetop 2nd game)

Putrescence claims lives two ways

or

Tragic midwifery meets Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## John Dallman

Monkish diplomacy in 1940 Lhasa.


----------



## Sacrosanct

That's...a lot of damage






Spoiler: background



Earlier on, I touched a spear that made me giant sized with STR 22.  I'm playing a rune knight.  I happened to find a dead giant with a 2 handed hammer.  Since I was also huge size, DM said I could use the hammer.  It has stats of 6d6 damage...We ran across a demilich, and after immediately dropping two of my buddies, I did this, which action surge naturally...


----------



## Mallus

Escaped mansion-in-a-book!

(this was a 2nd session of the new campaign I'm DM'ing  - "The Book of the Arc").


----------



## kenada

thief has a death wish


----------



## Arilyn

Folk tale horror. Green Hag.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Shambling Mound engulfed PC.  RIP.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Zombies rolled so many 1's!


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Fight bugbear. Talk down others.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Star Trek Adventures:
Planet Saved; many hairless klingons.


----------



## John Dallman

Found village of civilized Medusas.


----------



## SteveC

Black tentacles for the win.


----------



## Fallen star

Save treasure instead of sorcerer


----------



## Campbell

Exalted 3e

Save city. Expose our power.


----------



## Umbran

Session Zero and character generation.


----------



## Manbearcat

Torchbearer 2e

Magician cursed. Valkyrie thawed. Dragon!


----------



## aramis erak

Tues Alien
Commie Invasion; Return To... Facehuggers?


----------



## South by Southwest

Time wasted in a casino.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Sun Blade destroys vampire bard.


----------



## John Dallman

Out of napalm, suffocated Trolls.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine_:

Inquisitor sways sorceress, she repents.


----------



## Mezuka

Dune: Taking over Major House soon.


----------



## WayneLigon

5E - shoppers ambushed by alchemical skunk


----------



## John Dallman

Redcap Faerie killing London buskers.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Talk to faerie necromancer mastermind.

_Sunday:_ Climactic fight left on knife-edge.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Fallen star said:


> Save treasure instead of sorcerer



Priorities...


----------



## John R Davis

Dead God's Skull Explore; Escape


----------



## GuyBoy

Bogenhafen sewers. Deep in s**t.


----------



## overgeeked

DM says “no,” stop arguing.


----------



## Richards

Let's get this out of the way first:  "Gaming after two-month hiatus:  Booyah!"

As for a description of tonight's session itself:  "Fought advanced kraken on seabed."

Johnathan


----------



## glass

glass said:


> _Sunday:_ Climactic fight left on knife-edge.



_Wednesday:_ One player won final fight.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Brought live wolf to Morgantha


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Very tough fight, then swarms.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Big shopping before final dungeon.


----------



## Campbell

Deadlands

The governor comes to town.


----------



## thullgrim

_WHFRP 4e - Enemy in Shadows_

Mutants plus Critical equal TPK


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine_:
Broken statues and heretical gondolier.


----------



## AverageMojito

Trigger-happy and space: unwise combination? [ALIEN]

Or: There once was a marine...


----------



## Manbearcat

*Stonetop Game 1*

Demon exorcised and dispatched publicly

*Stonetop Game 2*

Grieving mother becomes new orchardist

or…

Oracular pig > impassioned plea > Journey 

*Torchbearer 2*

Going to break the rules on behalf of the fallen:

Jasper’s Tombstone - 

_Elf-friend, Valkyrie-restorer, Dragon-slayer, and a man who chose to risk and accept death over expedient cruelty. The Valkyrie took him to Valhalla._


----------



## Ath-kethin

Out of town; no game.


----------



## Richards

Desert princesses?  Nope, dune hags!

Johnathan


----------



## GuyBoy

Minotaur parkour catches shadowy figure


----------



## Ulfgeir

Investigating the minister. Cleansing ritual.

*Minister in this case a govermental minister. Not a priest.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Cliffhangers:

Mid-air battle with bank robbers!


----------



## glass

Sunday: Started _Savage Tide_, as player.


----------



## Orius

*GOT THE BAND BACK TOGETHER!!!!!!*


----------



## Lycurgon

Questioned the Question got answers


----------



## overgeeked

“Looks dangerous. Let’s go home.”


----------



## BookTenTiger

Rally allies for the endgame!


----------



## AverageMojito

A death by the sting. [BX-OSE]


----------



## John Dallman

Paladin must re-organise his church.


----------



## aramis erak

sun STA...
2 showed... at different times.
(no game)


----------



## John R Davis

Decapitated Harpy. Chaos-Blade betrays BBEG.


----------



## glass

John Dallman said:


> Paladin must re-organise his church.



Isn't that how _Tales of Wyre_ started?


----------



## John Dallman

Troll's Necklace of Missiles exploded.


----------



## Edgar Ironpelt

Thump the mecha-naga, again


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Hell Hounds distracted Creeping Hut


----------



## overgeeked

Mutiny on the pirate ship.


----------



## Cadence

Tried to disintegrate King Kong.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Only one returning previous character.
_(Edited because I slightly overstated the case initially.)_

And to get slightly ahead of the game:

_Sunday:_ No session. GM at cinema.

_
glass.


----------



## Hex08

Hunt for Nazi occultists begins


----------



## Umbran

Five goblins as a warmup.


----------



## Dr Magister

Eschers nearly eaten by ripperjacks.


----------



## John Dallman

Priests being murdered; war looms.


----------



## Sacrosanct

John Dallman said:


> Priests being murdered; war looms.



Ah, playing a historical reenactment game then?


----------



## niklinna

Saved baby—feral siblings attack!


----------



## AverageMojito

Pilot freezes, the kid pilots! [ALIEN]


----------



## embee

Life Got In The Way


----------



## Piratecat

My cantrip killed two demons.


----------



## Mallus

Killed Walking Fortress, village saved!

(the 'fortress' was an ogre howdah with 4 apprentice kobold sorcerers in it - not bad for 6 2nd level 5e PCs with an assist from some reluctant anthropomorphic animal villagers)


----------



## Richards

Piratecat said:


> My cantrip killed two demons.



Details, please!

Johnathan


----------



## GuyBoy

Daemon slain. Sigmar be praised!


----------



## glass

Richards said:


> Details, please!



Already posted.


----------



## South by Southwest

Modem died; no game tonight.


----------



## Richards

Fought non-Euclidean monsters at sea.

Johnathan


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Megalomaniac ambitions, apocalyptically destructive means.

More here


----------



## overgeeked

"More enemies? But we nova'ed!"


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Star Trek:
Station. Pirate. Blackout. Space Critters.

Wed Star Wars:
Too much for Five Words.


----------



## Manbearcat

*STONETOP *

Phantoms (Koontz) + Body Snatchers (Siegel) + Poltergeist Tree (Poltergeist)


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Great to play in-person again!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Vampire 5e:

Investigating religious cult. Too many.


----------



## Richards

Masked paladin: creepy pervert imposter.

Johnathan


----------



## kenada

thief climbs building, then falls


----------



## Blue

Taken up by wandering encounter.
("Theros: The Everyliving", D&D 5e)


----------



## Blue

High fives and hugs around!
("Shadows & Stars: Eclipse", Masks: A New Generation)


----------



## John Dallman

Formed aircrew, encountered Irish Intelligence.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Investigating cults and possible assassins


----------



## AverageMojito

Charmed thief backstabs two characters [BX-OSE]


----------



## the Jester

Fought dream versions of ourselves.


----------



## Older Beholder

Sent Asmodeus back to hell


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ It was the whisky and lights.

_Sunday:_ Upgrades were not enough. TPK.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun ST: 
didn't play. Insufficient player morale.


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

Party feared TPK, villains fled.


----------



## South by Southwest

Desert. Caravanserai. Mummies. Weird fight.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Dungeon World:

Druid goes to priest school.


----------



## John Dallman

Chinese food; killed giant Owlbear.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW (still at session. but couldn't wait...)
"Rifling through Boba Fett's Pockets!"


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Ran away from nasty undead.


----------



## South by Southwest

John Dallman said:


> Chinese food; killed giant Owlbear.



I'm assuming one of these was dinner and the other was the adventure. Yes??


----------



## glass

South by Southwest said:


> I'm assuming one of these was dinner and the other was the adventure. Yes??



Good eatin' on an owlbear!


----------



## John Dallman

South by Southwest said:


> I'm assuming one of these was dinner and the other was the adventure. Yes??



Yes, adventure _slightly_ more messy


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Bookhounds made a librarian cry.


----------



## Ath-kethin

More HeroQuest, but DCC soon!

(My new group consists of my 8yo, my 8yo's classmate, the classmates father, and someone I met in apprenticeship classes. My 8yo is an old hand at TTRPGs, as is the person I met in my classes, but my kids friend and her father are brand new to playing. 

I've long found HeroQuest to be a great introduction to RPGs, especially for smaller kids. But we are all looking forward to making the jump to DCC once my kid's friend and her dad have settled in a bit!)


----------



## Tallifer

Aliens are for real! Pics!


----------



## John R Davis

WHFRP4 vampires found and slain


----------



## Mezuka

Engine trouble emergency planet landing.

(Coriolis)


----------



## glass

glass said:


> _Sunday:_ Upgrades were not enough. TPK.



_Sunday: _New character beat undead easily.

_
glass.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Last goblin surrendered; new sidekick!


----------



## Delazar

ToA

"2 PCs dead, 3 captured"


----------



## Fenris-77

Combat Parsnip. Better than advertised.


----------



## uzirath

PC's rival steals the spotlight.

(GURPS Action/Cliffhangers)


----------



## embee

Giant crocodiles in the moat.


----------



## John Dallman

Leucrottas. Bureaucracy. Church being re-organised.


----------



## South by Southwest

Mummies died _fast_. Hyenas, though...


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Dinner meeting with Erandis Vol.


----------



## John R Davis

Tomb Gilgalads' Guard is Cleansed


----------



## Cadence

Finally recognized they weren't enemies.


----------



## Piratecat

Playtested a new adventure. Success!

_Apparently, I'm unable to write publishable adventures unless I actually run them first, before I put even a single word on paper. Writing AFTER I run them is easy; writing BEFORE I run them is a horrible grind full of second-guessing and paralysis. Glad it only took me 21 years to figure out my process._


----------



## Piratecat

Ha ha, stole your hat!


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Piratecat said:


> _Apparently, I'm unable to write publishable adventures unless I actually run them first, before I put even a single word on paper. Writing AFTER I run them is easy; writing BEFORE I run them is a horrible grind full of second-guessing and paralysis. Glad it only took me 21 years to figure out my process._



You know, I just discovered exactly that about myself, too. For some reason, I can't motivate myself to write a full adventure without having run it first. But, now, I'm writing an adventure to publish that I've already ran a party through, and for some reason, it's a lot easier. Weird how the brain works, right?


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Star Trek: 
_Convoy_ turned into _Mirror Mirror_.


----------



## Richards

Fought hybrid mongrel horse/men, Bee-hemoth.

Johnathan


----------



## Raduin711

magic item vending machine found


----------



## niklinna

shopping shopping stabby shopping exorcism


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars...

Teemo runs. Wookie Needs Bacta


----------



## Dr Magister

Game cancelled: I had Covid...


----------



## glass

glass said:


> _Thursday:_ Ran away from nasty undead.



_Thursday:_ Undead much easier when rested.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Friday (vampire the masquerade 5e)
Investigating vampire cult, found inquisition.

Sunday (Tianxi: Blood, Jade & Silk)
Investigation, cults, pirates, protecting administrator


----------



## John Dallman

Trying to understand _Last Fleet_.


----------



## uzirath

Egypt: Nazi wild goose chase.

(GURPS Cliffhangers)


----------



## Fenris-77

Sexy demon queen killed me.


----------



## aramis erak

sun 

star trek now talisman adventures


----------



## John R Davis

Demon's defeated. Here comes Elric


----------



## Fenris-77

Hit stuff? No. Parry? Everything.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Giant risk; result: new spaceship!


----------



## South by Southwest

Spectral panther caused a PvP.


----------



## Richards

Finished campaign with massive explosion.

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW:
Consequences from early errors. Ouch?


----------



## John Dallman

Owlbear forensics: cursed control ring.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Villain dead. Epilogue. End campaign!


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Convinced Vladimir Horngaard to assist


----------



## the Jester

Put the "T" in TPK.


----------



## Mezuka

Dune: Summoned to court of Emperor.


----------



## the Jester

the Jester said:


> Put the "T" in TPK.



Okay, I feel I should elaborate on this.

The greater group of pcs (about 20) are dealing with a crazy chaos apocalypse where they need to buy time for the gods of craftsmanship and time to build the pcs a time machine to go to the start of time and defeat Ygorl, because it lives backwards through time and the beginning is the only place it can truly be defeated.

The game in question featured only two pcs, both wizards with my custom chronomancer subclass, who sacrificed themselves to speed up the process. They entered the Plane of Time and doubled their lifelife- basically causing them to exist in more than one place at the same time- over and over again, creating a paradox that drew the Guardians that preserve the timeline to obliterate them. They sacrificed every version of themselves from across all timelines, consigning themselves to have never been in any reality. No one will remember them or their sacrifice.

On the other hand, _it worked- _tonight's game with the larger group will be utterly transformed by the consequences: the machine is done 7 days early. Each day has cost the pcs' city- the last city that exists in the campaign setting- upward of 8,000 lives (total pop is around 50,000).


----------



## Mezuka

Coriolis: Cannibal cult under mining settlement.


----------



## Blue

Tapped out, then a cyclops!


----------



## GuyBoy

Caves of Chaos. OSR yay!


----------



## Manbearcat

*Torchbearer*

Thundersnow, cursed spell, excavate, wyvern!

*Stonetop*

Family! Marshedge Inquisitor perishes. hostilities!


----------



## Campbell

*Deadlands*
Dynamite Offering Appeases Bear Spirit


----------



## the Jester

To the beginning of time.


----------



## overgeeked

"How'd they hear us scream?"


----------



## GMMichael

Used 75% of planned encounters.


----------



## John R Davis

Talisman. Toad. Tense. Treasure. Tense


----------



## Tallifer

Fairy Godmother behind it all.


----------



## glass

_Saturday:_ Birthday session. Homebrew class works!

_Sunday:_ No session for various reasons.


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday:  GM wasn’t ready and it showed. 

Friday: players skipped the written adventure.


----------



## Fenris-77

Defeated the Green Parsnip Knight.


----------



## glass

thullgrim said:


> Wednesday: GM wasn’t ready and it showed.



I sometimes worry that this is me every session....

_
glass.


----------



## embee

Lizardfolk overthrow their bullywug oppressors


----------



## John Dallman

Gnolls where ogres were; stomped.


----------



## aramis erak

Talisman Adventures
Princess Petunia's quest begins... FIGHT!


----------



## overgeeked

No wangrod defense for you.


----------



## Fenris-77

Peed on by rage midget.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Gongfarmer launched from catapult; survived!


----------



## Manbearcat

*Torchbearer*

Elvish Wights > the Long Sleep.


----------



## John R Davis

Lost Pirate Treasure Found. Nearly.


----------



## Mallus

Barbarian casts Magic Missile... WTF?


----------



## Mezuka

overgeeked said:


> No wangrod defense for you.



I learned a new word.


----------



## Richards

Mezuka said:


> I learned a new word.



And replied with five words.

Johnathan


----------



## South by Southwest

Leaving the desert. Sigil awaits.


----------



## Cadence

Whelm stunned the purple worm.


----------



## gnarlygninja

Cancelled, for a questionable reason


----------



## SakanaSensei

Secret plans create mismatched expectations


----------



## John Dallman

Lots of _careful_ partial explanations.


----------



## South by Southwest

John Dallman said:


> Lots of _careful_ partial explanations.



Those do indeed get tricky.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Undead, ghosts, and a seagull.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Yoh-01 said:


> _Swords of the Serpentine:_
> 
> Undead, ghosts, and a seagull.



That seagull seems suspicious.


----------



## overgeeked

They bravely ran away, away...


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Killed source of useful info


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Swarmkeeper said:


> Killed source of useful info



I've had that happen, too. (Sometimes when they do find the source of information, they won't kill it, but also for some reason won't ask any questions. My players are weird.)


----------



## Yoh-01

TarionzCousin said:


> That seagull seems suspicious.



Two names: Ratatouille and Raccacoonie...


----------



## Mezuka

*Dune:* Our minor house becomes major.


----------



## Reynard

Welcome to Torch, you wierdos.


----------



## AverageMojito

AcererakTriple6 said:


> *All* players *do* weird. *Fixed*.


----------



## Cadence

This age's icons are useless!


----------



## the Jester

Battle at the beginning of time!


----------



## John R Davis

Talisman. RPG. Mechanics. Are. Fantastic.

( Talisman adventures RPG. 2nd lvl PCs).


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Tentacle monsters in the dark.

_Sunday:_ Curse your sudden inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Mezuka

John R Davis said:


> Talisman. RPG. Mechanics. Are. Fantastic.



It is a fun system.


----------



## Lycurgon

Three games cancelled this week. 

(All for different reasons too)


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman Adventures:
Princess Reposed. Thieves stupid; terminated.


----------



## John Dallman

Whole family of phase spiders.


----------



## uzirath

Lightning bolt sizzles aggressive boar-folk. 

(Dungeon Fantasy RPG / GURPS)


----------



## Manbearcat

*Stonetop*

Population swells. Marshedge Inquisition escalates.

*Torchbearer* 

Spider fake-out. Roper + River = Disaster.


----------



## Cadence

Killed beholder, advanced to 14th.


----------



## South by Southwest

Seemed okay. Battlemasters kick BUTT.


----------



## Retreater

Last three games were cancelled.


----------



## Manbearcat

Stonetop 2 game cancelled this morning, so got together with a few friends for a session of *Dogs in the Vineyard* (3 years since last session):

_The soul of a horse
_
or
_
Field's rotted.  The mountain trembled._


----------



## John R Davis

Werewolf cult destroyed. Epic battle 


(MERP )


----------



## AbdulAlhazred

On the ropes, bear up!


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine: _

Prepping up a cookbook heist.


----------



## John Dallman

GURPSing Kingmaker Adventure Path backwards.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Armor found; is it enough?


----------



## thullgrim

Retreater said:


> Last three games were cancelled.



Ouch


----------



## Gradine

What's in the box? Law


----------



## Richards

New campaign; PCs met up.

Johnathan


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Session cancelled due to two holidays.


----------



## Reynard

Go to the dungeon already.


----------



## Tallifer

Humans outwit fairies in Mab's Court (!)


----------



## Mezuka

*Coriolis: *Entering the Tomb of Horrors!


----------



## Richards

Rescued evil cleric from dreams.

Johnathan


----------



## gnarlygninja

Discontinued Denny's menu distracts boss


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Ended curse on undead family


----------



## CleverNickName

Foundry VTT connection issues.  Again.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars
Smuggling Imperial-Sought Senators. Breakdowns.


----------



## John Dallman

Elegant Harpy becoming opera singer.


----------



## South by Southwest

John Dallman said:


> Elegant Harpy becoming opera singer.


----------



## thullgrim

Friday game:
New Game! New Setting! Excited.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Whole session played in rounds.


----------



## overgeeked

No one's free from consequences.


----------



## John R Davis

Campaign ended. Demons banished. Treasure!!!!

( Stormbringer using Dragonquest rules).


----------



## Mezuka

John R Davis said:


> Campaign ended. Demons banished. Treasure!!!!
> 
> ( Stormbringer using Dragonquest rules).



Dragonquest! Played twice. GM disappeared...


----------



## South by Southwest

Talky.

Needs more stabby-stabby.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Nobody showed up. Road trip!


----------



## Gradine

Run fast to escape elves


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Couldn't sway guards with tartlets.


----------



## John Dallman

Yoh-01 said:


> Couldn't sway guards with tartlets.



Doughnuts usually work much better.


----------



## John Dallman

Otherworld supermarket, looking for flamethrowers.


----------



## Lycurgon

Fight determines who'd sacrifice eye.


----------



## Richards

Rescued kids captured by kobolds.

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

New Character- Padawan; Inquisitor Terminated.


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday night WHFRP 4e:
Bogenhafen destroyed! Wanted men! Flee!


----------



## Reynard

Learn my character? Shya, right!


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Death of a thousand shocks.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Night's Black Agents_:

Character creation for Dracula Dossier.


----------



## Ulfgeir

For a virtual game of D&D: Dark Sun (with 5e ruleset)

Scouting ahead of a caravan.


----------



## Mezuka

Character creation session zero D&D5e


----------



## Lazvon

Amazing fireball scroll; orcs dead.


----------



## Felnevar

Near tpk, but dragon dead


----------



## Blue

One shot; 90s cartoon-inspired characters.


----------



## John Dallman

Ancient Egyptian Book of Blood?


----------



## Sacrosanct

Total Party Kill

(Endgame in Rime of Frostmaiden, against Auriel in the tower in the lost city)


----------



## thullgrim

Friday night Savage Pathfinder:
One-shot until next week.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Demon's dead, now PC's queen.


----------



## Ulfgeir

hunted by slime, underground labyrinth


This was for Lamentations of the Flame Princess.


----------



## Lazvon

Fly away green dragon, fly.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS session I ran for some kids at RPG camp on Friday:

Clever spells destroyed diabolical engine.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman
Cancelled: migraine, travelling, double exhausted.


----------



## MNblockhead

prepared party defeated umbral dragons


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Thieves'-guild boss ran away.


----------



## John Dallman

Caverns, trolls, flooding, fungi, spiders.


----------



## South by Southwest

Man, that Wild Magic table...


----------



## Lazvon

Eight twigs, two spiders, dead.


----------



## John Dallman

Leucrotta: "You aren't buying this?"


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday WHFRP  4e: Death on the Reik
A barge of their own!


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Did our job. Called feds.


----------



## WayneLigon

Hunt monsters conjured from nightmares.


----------



## Reynard

Now we're getting somewhere. Finally.


----------



## overgeeked

OSE character creation is fun.


----------



## Mezuka

Created my Human Barbarian D&D5e.


----------



## Mezuka

*Coriolis:* Aram Ravine's secret finally revealed.


----------



## Alzrius

"We can _finally_ buy stuff!"


----------



## thullgrim

Friday night Savage Symbaroum
The Sun Stone was recovered.


----------



## John R Davis

Non this week. On vacation!


----------



## Mallus

Got the artifact. Now what?

(It‘s The Graduate as D&D)


----------



## kenada

Barbarian hired a hype man.


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy Roleplaying Game (GURPS):

Dammed river flooded enemy hideout.


----------



## Ath-kethin

First public playtest: TPK. Oops!

(For a DCC module I will run at Gen Con and eventually publish)


----------



## MNblockhead

With kids, before working overseas.


----------



## Lycurgon

Unheisted Casino; Scrooge-McDucked Treasury!


----------



## South by Southwest

Plane of Fire ain't soft.


----------



## Umbran

Wandering around the Witchlight Carnival


----------



## Lycurgon

All going great until... Death!

(What to play now? _shrug_)


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy Roleplaying Game (GURPS):

Dispel magic breaks charm. Phew!


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday Warhammer 4e:
A hot mess! Distractions abound.


----------



## Richards

Ten hobgoblins?  _We're 1st level!_

Johnathan


----------



## Reynard

The villain manipulated us? Inconceivable!


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Giants deserved it. Poor mammoths.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Chasing gondola with prophetic stealth


----------



## MNblockhead

Alice Missing. Found her alive.


----------



## CleverNickName

Fire aura deamons really hurt.


----------



## Richards

Rescued hag-ridden PC from nightmares.

Johnathan


----------



## Malmuria

Inquiring. Surprising. Revelatory.  Pet Boar.


----------



## Mezuka

Cursed by Dying Plague Cultists.

D&D5e (session 1)


----------



## heks

they ate a district attorney.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Vallaki library?  Yes, there is!


----------



## Ath-kethin

Extra characters mean no TPK!

(Another playtest of a DCC module intended for publication - its body count is perchance a little high, even for a DCC funnel)


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Undiplomatic PC's player did talking.


----------



## Geekrampage

Pluto. Space zombies, Electric millipedes.


----------



## John Dallman

Crossbred monster: alligator plus tiger.


----------



## Cadence

Party spells depleted, BBG arrives.


----------



## South by Southwest

Cadence said:


> Party spells depleted, BBG arrives.



Them fellers in big trouble...


----------



## Bill Zebub

Against all odds we won.

One fight, 1.5 levels XP.


----------



## Reynard

Forged in the Dark? Awesome.


----------



## Richards

Ended up in Ravenloft - sorta.

Johnathan


----------



## GB Steve

Inside Mother of All Eels.


----------



## Mezuka

Absentees. Pushed back two weeks...


----------



## Umbran

Killed mechanical dragon, then shopped.


----------



## South by Southwest

Too much happening: _everyone_ canceled.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Seventh different campaign in row.
_
EDIT: That was not five words!_


----------



## Reynard

Achievement Unlocked: No combat session.


----------



## Geekrampage

Wander blindly through goblin junkyard.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

And the mystery is.... Bees!


----------



## South by Southwest

Swarmkeeper said:


> And the mystery is.... Bees!



Question-mark emoticon? None available.


----------



## Mezuka

Hunt for undead king begins.

Castles & Crusades solitary play mode. Session #12.


----------



## Blue

Murder whodunnit - they all did.


----------



## thullgrim

Friday Savage Pathfinder:
Roleplaying? Check! Glassworks next week.


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday Warhammer:
Cancelled.  Prep is killing me.


----------



## kenada

Barbarian encountered the safe problem.


----------



## Lazvon

20s, 20s, Cragmaw Castle cleared.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars.
Elite Stormtoopers Die. Not easily.


----------



## Sir Brennen

Don't loot tombs _alone_.


----------



## pemerton

Labyrinth, siren, minotaur defeat heroes.


----------



## GMMichael

Randomly generated rooms.  No problems!


----------



## Lazvon

Interrupted by real life work.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Fight stirges while on fire.


----------



## Geekrampage

Plutonian Necropolis, Guarded by Martians.


----------



## SubrosaGames

I'm Emperor. Kill the Empress!


----------



## SubrosaGames

thullgrim said:


> Wednesday Warhammer:
> Cancelled.  Prep is killing me.



lol. hahaha. been there a couple of times as gm. never cancelled though -- just ran with it and improvised


----------



## John Dallman

House-building, social preparation, volcanic sky?


----------



## aramis erak

Sunday Talisman:
Enter Dungeon. Bats! Evil Temple!


----------



## Mezuka

Callisto, twin sister missing contract.

The Expanse AGE


----------



## South by Southwest

"Diplomatic mission to Alderaan" begins.


----------



## Styracosaurus

A long time ago, sigh


----------



## Reynard

Didn't happen. Why schedule again?


----------



## John R Davis

Bandit filled journey to Hommlett.

( Ad&d 1st Journey to Hommlett module).


----------



## Cadence

They Beat the Mind Flayer!


----------



## Richards

Fought worgs, ettercap, spider swarms.

Johnathan


----------



## agentdenton

Played new blade runner game.


----------



## Geekrampage

agentdenton said:


> Played new blade runner game.



...and how did it go?


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Plague engulfing city. Explored shipwreck.


----------



## Geekrampage

_Thursday: _Junkyard ghost, plague gnolls, myconids.
_Friday:_ Poorly written encounter frustrated players.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

_Statues, ghosts and mysterious eels._


----------



## Mezuka

Friendly lizardmen village needed help.

D&D5e


----------



## John R Davis

Jack. Beanstalk. Wormhole. Giant. Goose.

( Talisman RPG, jack n beanstalk but twist as went up and down!)


----------



## Richards

Elven jail administrator unleashes ghouls.

Johnathan


----------



## John Dallman

German spies in pre-invasion Oslo.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk...

Assassins, intrigues, investigations, civil war,


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Troglodytes, yellow mould, and gricks.


----------



## Hex08

One player kidnapped by cultists

East Texas University


----------



## Manbearcat

Hex08 said:


> One player kidnapped by cultists
> 
> East Texas University




Damn.

Player kidnapped by cultists? During play? At East Texas University?

Well…

Let’s be honest. If there’s gonna be some cult ish going down in Texas, we all know it’s gonna be East Texas…


----------



## Lycurgon

Swimming. Fighting. More swimming, fighting.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman Adventures:

Parlay, Kill. Crypt - recruit skeletons.


----------



## South by Southwest

Prison break with magic mushrooms.


----------



## uzirath

Defeated fanatic druids; took elixir. 

(Dungeon Fantasy RPG/GURPS)


----------



## Mallus

Heroes scared ghost, saved library.


----------



## South by Southwest

Mallus said:


> Heroes scared ghost, saved library.


----------



## ART!

In Ythryn: Spear-induced giantism!


----------



## John Dallman

Negotiating: Nixies vs our lumberjacks.


----------



## Hex08

Manbearcat said:


> Damn.
> 
> Player kidnapped by cultists? During play? At East Texas University?
> 
> Well…
> 
> Let’s be honest. If there’s gonna be some cult ish going down in Texas, we all know it’s gonna be East Texas…



I was really bizarre; his mic just went dead while we were playing and then we all read he was missing on the news the next day......


----------



## kenada

Medusa — it’s what’s for dinner


----------



## ssvegeta555

Paladin dead, becomes a shadow.


----------



## pemerton

Battle, castle, heir all lost.


----------



## John Dallman

Vampire's birthday party, Brighton Pier.


----------



## Lazvon

Straight to Forge of Spells.


----------



## Lycurgon

Aboleth made me! Sorry Wizard!


----------



## Hex08

One character dead by cultists


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman:
Finish dungeon. Paid. items magical?


----------



## John Dallman

Overlord's party; weather warfare underway.


----------



## Lycurgon

Cliffhanger before fight with Goddess! 

(Next game is tonight... Excited/Fearful)


----------



## Richards

Enemies bloodied NPC allies - _vengeance!_

(Alternately: "Befuddled by unclear DM mapping.")

Johnathan


----------



## John Dallman

Seized control of All-Mart chain.


----------



## Dr Magister

Rescuing noble from Sardinian bandits.


----------



## John R Davis

Under Moathouse. Gnolls, Zombies, Bugbears.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Cancelled due to player holiday.

_Thursday:_ Cancelled due to GM holiday.


----------



## Mezuka

Starship distress call. Djinn infestation.

Coriolis, session #7.


----------



## Lycurgon

Fought Goddess. Killed minions. Fled.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Spiritual Guardians eviscerate Svalich ambushers


----------



## Richards

Werewasp's unwitting wife births grub.

Johnathan


----------



## Ulfgeir

Forbidden vampiric cult, killed leader.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Double post..


----------



## John Dallman

Nazis: thwarted, missing, insane, murdered.


----------



## Lycurgon

Battle up tower, chasing mini-BBG


----------



## Lazvon

Lucky; The Black Spider caught.


----------



## Mezuka

Couldn't participate, they played anyway.

(which is fine by me)


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy RPG (GURPS) with my kids, depending who you ask:

Druid befriends alligator and wyvern. 

OR

Shamblethorn hugs wizard; nearly died!


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Grick, duergar, and a roper.

_ETA: Or:_ PC lost boot to ooze.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit

Thay planar prison - butts kicked.


----------



## Bill Zebub

Endless werewolves. Escaped into Barovia.


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy RPG (GURPS):

Well-prepared party defeats the hydra.


----------



## John Dallman

Grimstalker plus Banshee were tough.


----------



## South by Southwest

I could not get online.


----------



## Richards

Ogre, dire wolf ambush PCs.

Johnathan


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Cliffhangers:

Egyptian tomb, nazis, supernatural horrors.


----------



## Celebrim

Rented van sacrificed for mission.


----------



## Dr Magister

Attempted kidnap thwarted by stabbing


----------



## Reynard

"Rappan Athuk invites new victims."


----------



## Ath-kethin

Ran it at Gen Con.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars

Dyson Sphere. Gardula Embarrassed. TROUBLE.


----------



## Richards

Campaigns on hiatus until October.

Johnathan


----------



## Mezuka

Natives fight back against corporation.

Coriolis


----------



## Bill Zebub

Phandelver with five kids.  Amazing.


----------



## Lazvon

Flameskull opening fireball, near TPK.


----------



## aramis erak

Return To Villedoc, shop! Follower?

(Talisman Adventures)


----------



## Andvari

Bribed orc became tour guide.


----------



## rgard

Torg the hobgoblin stays alive.


----------



## John Dallman

Didn't fight Beholder; reported it.


----------



## Maxperson

Holy crap, we saw Vecna.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

(I've had a few sessions recently, so I'll separate them by setting.)

*Eberron Campaign:* Snake lady foretells future doom. 

*Wildemount Campaign:* Dragonborn Barbarian overthrows tyrannical kingdom. 

*Rime of the Frostmaiden: *Near-TPK with possessed berserkers.


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Meeting many eyed shadow goddess.


----------



## Lycurgon

Chasing vampire kobold around dungeon


----------



## beancounter

BBEG has left the dungeon


----------



## South by Southwest

Party snuffed an erinyes somehow.


----------



## Umbran

Carnival solutions begin to emerge...


----------



## Manbearcat

Monday Blades in the Dark game:

Armored cars, warehouses, explosives, ghosts...

seances, trampled cultists masquerading as uprisings to stall the fire brigade BOOM SMITHEREENS STABBY SHOOTY DONNYBROOK THE POWER OF SKEWTH COMPELS YOU MY ENEMY SOLD THEM THEIR EXPLOSIVES (!) KICKBALL WITH GRENADES MORE BOOM HOLY CRAP EVERYONE BUT ONE IS TRAUMA'D OUT LAST DITCH EFFORT TO CRACK THE LOCKBOX AH HELL JUST SHOOT IT WITH A PISTOL

(Ok that was more than 5...but it was a crazy session).


----------



## Mezuka

We have a thread for to expand on 5 words: Describe your last RPG session in more than 5 words.


----------



## Mezuka

Manbearcat said:


> Monday Blades in the Dark game:
> 
> Armored cars, warehouses, explosives, ghosts...
> 
> seances, trampled cultists masquerading as uprisings to stall the fire brigade BOOM SMITHEREENS STABBY SHOOTY DONNYBROOK THE POWER OF SKEWTH COMPELS YOU MY ENEMY SOLD THEM THEIR EXPLOSIVES (!) KICKBALL WITH GRENADES MORE BOOM HOLY CRAP EVERYONE BUT ONE IS TRAUMA'D OUT LAST DITCH EFFORT TO CRACK THE LOCKBOX AH HELL JUST SHOOT IT WITH A PISTOL
> 
> (Ok that was more than 5...but it was a crazy session).



We have a thread for to expand on 5 words: Describe your last RPG session in more than 5 words.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Psychic Thri-Kreen Chef (Session Zero)


----------



## South by Southwest

Mezuka said:


> We have a thread for to expand on 5 words: Describe your last RPG session in more than 5 words.



First line was fine, though.


----------



## Reynard

"Gelatinous Cubes are very slow."


----------



## John Dallman

(Session 0 of a Privateers campaign in the Caribbean, in 1660) 

Captain, gunner, tribesman, surgeon (necromancer).


----------



## thullgrim

Session 1 of Carrion Crown


----------



## Mezuka

John Dallman said:


> (Session 0 of a Privateers campaign in the Caribbean, in 1660)
> 
> Captain, gunner, tribesman, surgeon (necromancer).



Very cool concept.


----------



## billd91

Jawa on a speeder bike!


----------



## Tom B1

Occultist Jimmy Stewart In Vegas

(Jimmy Steward, Miracle of 34th Street fame)


----------



## Tom B1

or 

Bonding House Thieves Meet Steel


----------



## thullgrim

Friday night Savage Pathfinder: Rise of the Runelords 

Tetsuo Kaijitsu total party kill.


----------



## Mezuka

Rescued kidnapped lizardman from fortress.


----------



## pemerton

Serpent trapped; alchemists dead; besmirched.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Permanently paralyzed by Mind Flayers.


----------



## glass

_Sunday:_ Roper TPK in two installments.


----------



## John Dallman

Vampires vs werewolves, party intervene.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan

Near-TPK with Beholders + Mind Flayers


----------



## John Dallman

Tropical storm; assist with disasters.


----------



## South by Southwest

Contract signed with the efreet.


----------



## aramis erak

(Wed Star Wars EotE)
inquisitor found jedi via compassion...


----------



## John Dallman

Killed quickling, looted the fort.


----------



## Yoh-01

_Swords of the Serpentine:_

Dysfunctional family and party crashing.


----------



## pemerton

General, warlord, illusionist, alliances, betrayals


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ More giants. Drakes. Eldritch blast!


----------



## thullgrim

Savage Worlds Stun condition fun


----------



## Mezuka

*Coriolis: *Aboriginals, corporation, destruction, halted, preserve.


----------



## CleverNickName

Canceled because of camping trips.


----------



## kenada

thief tips with an axe


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Magic mushrooms cause hilarious effects


----------



## Lidgar

“We can take him!” TPK.


----------



## glass

CleverNickName said:


> Canceled because of camping trips.



_Sunday:_ Cancelled because of music festival.


----------



## Vaslov

OSE MU does nothing.  Again.


----------



## uzirath

DFRPG (GURPS) on Saturday:

Barbarian, swashbuckler: eaten. Scout escapes!


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman

Hunting Fumble: Rabid Pigs!  Banshee!


----------



## Geekrampage

Emperor Cobra. T. P. K.


----------



## Geekrampage

Friday D&D: Stone giants, tiny wizard castle.


----------



## John Dallman

More disaster relief; fleeing spy?


----------



## Celebrim

Gun down villain on rooftop.


----------



## John R Davis

Kingmaker. Hexplore. Progress. Session 23.


----------



## Manbearcat

Blades in the Dark last few Scores:

*STEALTH SCORE *

Soul-stealing at Bellweather Crematorium

*ASSAULT SCORE*

Grinders ground.  Junkyard taken.  Urf.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

An American Werewolf at Crufts.


----------



## Bill Zebub

Barfight. Druid. Cow. Much hilarity.


----------



## John Dallman

Crossed Atlantic, reached Port Royal.


----------



## Teo Twawki

Mashup with Durulz in Davokar.


----------



## Mallus

To-do: hide artifact in dungeon.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Cut short; sister was mugged.


Was one of the players' sister, not mine, but it did bring the session to an early end.


----------



## Geekrampage

Wizard's Castle! Attack with disadvantage!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Starfinder

Ship crashed on frozen world.


----------



## CleverNickName

Eberron campaign be like


----------



## thullgrim

*Wednesday Carrion Crown*
We enter Harrowstone prison.


----------



## pemerton

Stirges; sarcophagus; explosion; possession; grind!


----------



## kenada

thief makes barbarian punch cleric


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Angry fish headbutts party violently.


----------



## Ulfgeir

We had 2 different sessions today.

*Lamentations of the Flame Princess* - Escaped labyrinth. Everyone swapped bodies..

*Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk* - Fought off assassins. Emperor problems.


----------



## John Dallman

Nuclear police lay ECW ghosts.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

*Star Wars*
Planned escape from _Running Man_.

edit: seems I can't count. Can anyone tell I have an arts degree?


----------



## uzirath

*Dungeon Fantasy RPG (GURPS):*

Wizard unconscious, levitating over flames...


----------



## South by Southwest

No-shows. Next week, maybe.


----------



## South by Southwest

DrunkonDuty said:


> *Star Wars*
> Planned escape from _Running Man_ planet.



That's six. Trim by one.


----------



## aramis erak

Sat D&D
City lands. Dragon! Drake Ambush.

Sun Talisman:
Travel... Bombs, boars, goats, bears.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Still giants (fight and talk).

_Sunday:_ New characters had less trouble.


----------



## John Dallman

John Dallman said:


> More disaster relief; fleeing spy?



Escape magic killed the spy.


----------



## thullgrim

Tonight: PF1 Carrion Crown: Cancelled!


----------



## corwyn77

Boss mage teleported away. Drat.


----------



## John Dallman

Embarked on Kingmaker Part 3


----------



## Andvari

Rogue continues to fail lockpicking.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Andvari said:


> Rogue continues to fail lockpicking.



See? That's why they should have played a Thief.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW:
Phoenix to Alderaan. Fetch Kenobi.


----------



## Andvari

TarionzCousin said:


> See? That's why they should have played a Thief.



She keeps rolling a 2 on the d20.


----------



## Lycurgon

Two games cancelled this week.


----------



## Reynard

Better without that one player.


----------



## South by Southwest

Reynard said:


> Better without that one player.



Always the "that guy" problem...


----------



## CleverNickName

Wizard takes the nuclear option.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Urban Shadows (2e? quickstart-rules)

Hijinks. Vampires. Murders. Secrets. Kabooom!


----------



## Lycurgon

"Aarrgh! Moon gonna attack us!" 

Paraphrasing what my character say. I hate the moon but the feeling seems mutual.


----------



## RivetGeekWil

"What's a little more stress:?


----------



## Nytmare

Swapped brains with a golem


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Temporary true love drug robbery


----------



## beancounter

Found the bad guys upstairs.


----------



## the Jester

Restored power to train tracks.


----------



## South by Southwest

Polymorph + life cleric WINS.


----------



## pogre

Can't even kill Giant Rats.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Found ally eaten by spiders.

_Sunday:_ Lots of consecutive animated things.


----------



## John Dallman

Goblins respect orbital kinetic strikes.


----------



## Celebrim

Bounty hunting is complicated profession.


----------



## Geekrampage

Thursday Pathfinder: snuck into rival gang's warehouse
Friday Challengers of Vanth: Warlock boss killed pathetic party
Sunday Challengers of Vanth: I played something I wrote!


----------



## Ath-kethin

New player fits group well.


----------



## Cadence

Laptop would not start up.


----------



## ssvegeta555

Wizard persuaded from fireballing farm


----------



## thullgrim

Tuesday Carrion Crown:
I hate how haunts work.


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Churning bones rips party apart


----------



## John Dallman

Port Royal prizefight: multiple interruptions.


----------



## Lycurgon

Champion of Lycantheropy and Lightning


----------



## DragonBelow

Murderoids are attacking the ship!


----------



## Geekrampage

Chased by weird curse monster!


----------



## CleverNickName

Rakshasa went down in flames.


----------



## glass

_Thursday:_ Spiders and vampire, oh my!


----------



## Geekrampage

Friday: Mister Hopps, How Could You?


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Urban Fantasy Game:

"Look, I'm an ideas goat."


----------



## Ath-kethin

"Plot? What plot?" - my players


----------



## South by Southwest

T-Rex ate everything in sight.


----------



## Lazvon

Finally kids roleplaying versus combat.


----------



## Lycurgon

Party defeat averted by diplomacy.


----------



## aramis erak

Sat D&D:
Under Glaciers. Desert, Scorpions, Goblins.


----------



## corwyn77

Selfish LG Paladin derails plot


----------



## John R Davis

Spelljammer Academy Complete. Very Silly


----------



## John Dallman

Do grimlocks usually throw maggots?


----------



## Cadence

1st level party splits up !?!?


----------



## John R Davis

Gnarley Forest. Our Anti-heroes progress.


----------



## Geekrampage

Pathfinder Outlaws of Alkenstar: Tamper kicks so much ass!


----------



## John Dallman

Spriggians lousy lookouts, aggressive lobster-oid.


----------



## thullgrim

Wednesday _Carrion Crown_
Up next, the oubliette


----------



## Richards

Out of game:  Surgery recovery complete: game night!

In-game: Imposter cleric steals ceremonial armor.

Johnathan


----------



## Geekrampage

Friday night Dungeon of the Mad Mage:   Wait! Are we the baddies?


----------



## Lazvon

Only dead for six seconds.


----------



## Richards

We played through two short adventures today.

First one:  Lots of dangers in Underdark!​​Second one:  Kobolds - tougher when they're devious!​
Johnathan


----------



## thullgrim

Friday night Edge of the Empire  
Getting started with narrative dice


----------



## Arilyn

We taught goblins pie making.


----------



## aramis erak

Sat D&D: host sick, no game,


----------



## pemerton

Town, storm, bandits, retainer, town.


----------



## Ath-kethin

Everyone bailed; no game today.


----------



## Fenris-77

No internet means no games


----------



## Celebrim

Pretend investigation hides real one.


----------



## John Dallman

Paladin wrestles grimlocks in 3-D!


----------



## Lycurgon

Finale: Good DM, Bad Module


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman Adventures...

Arrive at Inn; it's closed???


----------



## Cadence

New player joins son's group!


----------



## Umbran

Found the Witchlight Carnival exit.


----------



## Geekrampage

Thursday night Outlaws of Alkenstar:
The stopped clocks were clues.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW:
Crashed, Endor. Repairs. Backup Hyperdrive.


----------



## corwyn77

Wizard drowning, Swashbuckler crit; Yay.


----------



## Geekrampage

Friday night Dungeon of the Mad Mage:
Wave after wave of bullywugs.


----------



## Lidgar

Fire temple and salamanders. Ouch.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Friday  (Starfinder):
Ice-planet, strange base, tough fights.

Today (Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk -> playtest PbtA-hack)
New characters, Sidequest, investigation, assassins


----------



## aramis erak

Sat D&D:
At Mortuary Temple, rebuffed: skeletons

Sun Talisman:
Find  McGuffins; temple, kill bandits.


----------



## John Dallman

Paladin saved fifteen baby grimlocks.

Goblins say grimlocks are tasty.


----------



## darjr

Critted Jaberwoky with Snicker Snack!


----------



## darjr

Wife cried at campaigns end.


----------



## darjr

While recuperating the mists appeared


----------



## BigJackBrass

Nobody expected Doctor Fu Manchu.

(Cthulhu Eternal)


----------



## Cadence

Death save roll of one.


----------



## Voadam

We divebombed a carrion crawler.


----------



## Geekrampage

Thursday Outlaws of Alkenstar:
Who's a cute widdle wobot??


----------



## Richards

A spellcasting wolf?  @#$%&*! barghest!

Johnathan


----------



## Andvari

Don't rest in enemy lairs.


----------



## thullgrim

Tuesday night PF1:
Harrowstone cleansed. Up next: Earthdawn.


----------



## W'rkncacnter

WHY ARE WE FIGHTING?! LEAVE.


----------



## Older Beholder

Plane hopped to Dark Sun


----------



## Richards

Underdark fire temple: shortcut home?

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

Sat D&D: 
Canceled - played board game elsewhere.


----------



## pemerton

Rescued friend kidnapped by enemy.


----------



## Voadam

We're playing tonight, right guys?


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy Roleplaying Game (GURPS): 

Drowned by horde of snakes!


----------



## Dr Magister

Alemanni invade. Romans escape east.


----------



## Geekrampage

Sunday Raccoon Sky Pirates:

We stole an entire pond!


----------



## RangerWickett

In medias amnesia airship crash.


----------



## Blue

D&D 5e one shot
Tortle pirate with fake eyepatch.

Call of Cthulhu
Small group, down one.  Meh.


----------



## John Dallman

Caught griffon, walked it home.


----------



## W'rkncacnter

Exactly one guard is legit


----------



## Ath-kethin

City's cats joined the quest.


----------



## LordStradhsBatman

Are we the baddies here


----------



## MacDhomnuill

Sadly a long time ago.


----------



## overgeeked

Intro adventure for Fabula Ultima.


----------



## John Dallman

Established several campaign enemies, methinks.


----------



## Cadence

Canceled, one sick, one grounded.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed SW: 
Starkiller's trap. One Character dies.


----------



## Geekrampage

Thursday Night Outlaws of Alkenstar:
Must recruit four more passengers.


----------



## woefulhc

Dragon, demon died, not PCs


----------



## Ulfgeir

Dead vicar, fog, evil ghost.


----------



## Voadam

Rewind, now from Wiki's perspective.


----------



## Geekrampage

Friday D&D:
Jeffrey's mom passed away. Cancelled.


----------



## Sanguinarious

Star trek meets mario brothers.


----------



## kenada

Poor thief almost got goo’d


----------



## John Dallman

What shall we do next?


----------



## W'rkncacnter

Why's this map so big?


----------



## Mallus

Met helpful librarian on opium.

(PCs are currently in the tiger-headed opium nightmare part of the map)


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Carnival:  Midway Games, Murder Mystery


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dungeons take longer to run....


----------



## Celebrim

Dragons scarier than Tie Fighters.


----------



## Cadence

Son's friends, first in person.


----------



## Umbran

Tither and Yon in Hither.


----------



## Piratecat

Goodbye, plummeting shattered rock-troll. Goodbye.


----------



## Voadam

Piratecat said:


> Goodbye, plummeting shattered rock-troll. Goodbye.



Sounds like the end of a moderation haiku.


----------



## John Dallman

Observing spriggans, may write monograph.


----------



## Geekrampage

Thursday night Outlaws of Alkenstar.
Alas the game was cancelled.


----------



## corwyn77

Since our DM didn't show:

p v p battle royale


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Abandoned mine = not so abandoned


----------



## Andvari

Begging NPCs for greater rewards.


----------



## Mallus

Party defeated axe-wielding vampire curator.


----------



## Lazvon

Young dragon flees, dies anyway.


----------



## Geekrampage

Dungeon of the Mad Mage:
Death Slaad _CAN_ be charmed


----------



## Richards

Gemcutter forced to craft phylactery.

Johnathan


----------



## W'rkncacnter

Of COURSE the tieflings're siblings.


----------



## R_J_K75

Kicked BBEG down a ravine!

Seriously, I went Capt Kirk on him and gave him a Gorn kick to his doom. I woke up this morning and immediately started laughing


----------



## John Dallman

Soul gem, not real gem.


----------



## Lycurgon

Epic 4 year campaign finale!


----------



## John Dallman

Realistic diving rules in AD&D!


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Atomic Horror:

Car trouble. Meteor! Alien lizard.


----------



## John Dallman

Found the plot: El Dorado!


----------



## Maxperson

Wandered off alone, died alone.


----------



## Geekrampage

Pathfinder Outlaws of Alkenstar:
Interrogation - Good Cop/Murder Cop


----------



## Voadam

Creative Ettin Mechanics Worked Well.


----------



## Ulfgeir

For a game of GURPS with lots of Reality deviants. 

Defeated evil spirit. Faerie ritual...


----------



## thullgrim

Tuesday: Earthdawn
First session Masks of Fear


----------



## Andvari

Orcs hate double flaming spheres.


----------



## woefulhc

Skeletons killed, concussion summons zombies


----------



## aramis erak

Sat game: Transformers Character Generation mostly done.


----------



## pemerton

Imp, fire; housekeeper; Elf; persuasion!


----------



## Ulfgeir

In our Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk-campaign..

Not so subtle investigations. Assassins.


----------



## beancounter

BBEG easy. lieutenants near TPK.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Atomic Horror:

Faked out mafioso and lizardman.


----------



## John Dallman

_Lower Water_ strands electric eels.


----------



## TarionzCousin

"Monasteries are boring," --Monk player.


----------



## Lycurgon

Conversing with Dryad; Nothics; Ourselves


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman - Too many too tired. Skipped.


----------



## Cadence

Delayed start, nerf gun fight.


----------



## Andvari

Befriended pegasi for a ride.


----------



## Lycurgon

Idiot paladin's gonna idiot paladin.


----------



## Richards

Girls' finishing school: _polymorphed _monsters.

Johnathan


----------



## John Dallman

_History_ spell better than deduction!


----------



## aramis erak

Star Wars:
Boba delivers Lowhhrick; Vader defeated.


----------



## Geekrampage

Challengers of Vanth:
Seductive Robot? Move aside, losers!


----------



## thullgrim

Friday night Savage Pathfinder
Exploding dice make an appearance


----------



## Geekrampage

Dungeon of the Mad Mage:
Dwarves must love false tombs!


----------



## Richards

Fought off formians, saved cows!

Johnathan


----------



## Umbran

Welcome to Castle "Greyskull" mortals.


----------



## Umbran

Richards said:


> Fought off formians, saved cows!




There is no cow level!


----------



## Galandris

Heroes slept. Familiards did everything.


----------



## Voadam

Baby rust monsters are adorable.


----------



## BookTenTiger

Berserker kills priest, eats heart.


----------



## John Dallman

Not the world's _best_ privateers.


----------



## RangerWickett

Fascist bed and breakfast heist.


----------



## Lidgar

Juggernauts are really, REALLY, nasty.


----------



## Richards

Fought weretigers in crowded marketplace.

Johnathan


----------



## aramis erak

They saved Padme and kids...


----------



## Andvari

Dual wield for more misses.


----------



## Cadence

Mangled by Giant Crayfish and Caryatids


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Wyrmlings mutilated into horrific monstrosities.


----------



## Geekrampage

Outlaws of Alkenstar
Muthafucking snakes on this airship!


----------



## Lycurgon

Saved albino penguin, angered enemies.


----------



## Lycurgon

Kleptomaniac paladin caused fight again!


----------



## Celebrim

Don't dance with an AT-ST


----------



## Geekrampage

*Dungeon of the Mad Mage*
They're friendly. We hate them.


----------



## Voadam

Grung Enslaved Goblins? Instigate Revolution!


----------



## Ulfgeir

Friday:  (GURPS steampunk-setting with hidden reality deviants. Magic exists but it unknown to the masses etc)
Solved strange murders. Musical related.

Today in our Wuxia-campaign that started as Tianxia: Blood, Jade & Silk, but is now being ported to PbtA.
Investigating bank. Attacked by assassins.


----------



## Older Beholder

Dark side of the sun.


----------



## ART!

Headache? Make big encounter smaller!


----------



## John Dallman

Found teleport engraving, 650' underwater.


----------



## Retreater

Killed neighbor's character with hypothermia.


----------



## Celebrim

CompForce Troopers arrive.  Problem worse.


----------



## MGibster

Players avoid the author's railroad.


----------



## TarionzCousin

PC's hate the "scientist" modron.


----------



## John Dallman

Kill boss spriggan, centaur diplomacy.


----------



## Andvari

Party splits, kobolds kill barbarian.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed Star Wars L5R: 

6 players Character Gen done.


----------



## Richards

Protected couple from demon-controlled mob.

Johnathan


----------



## Ulfgeir

For a playtest of the PbtA-based game that started as a campaign in Tianxia, Blood Silk & Jade, we got some special characters and started them off a couple of hundred years ago in the setting, and we had three different eras where we did things that influenced the campaign at large, and we advanced the characters to be as powerful as they could inbetween (so now we players know more about what is going on):

"Founded Twelve Star Sign Sect."


----------



## pemerton

Aptrgangrs captured; srcying throne discovered.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Atomic Horror:

Last bullet slays alien overlord!


----------



## carmachu

Dinosaur rampage in a hospital.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed: 
5 Rokunganjin characters mostly generated

Sat Transformers (Essence20 system)
finished intro adventure. Not impressed.


----------



## Inglorin

Tried flirting in pool: carnage!


----------



## Doctor Futurity

Survived Round One with Nioth-Korgai.


----------



## ART!

Finally done with the jungle!


----------



## Geekrampage

Outlaws of Alkentstar:
Tentacle buddy's gonna eat me!


----------



## John Dallman

Mystery with giant mining worms.


----------



## Mallus

The undead warlock had CCTV.


----------



## Andvari

Use tactics in combat sometimes.


----------



## Cadence

Pre-holiday teen players, off chain.


----------



## Umbran

Victorian space station on fire.


----------



## John Dallman

Used ourselves for landshark bait.


----------



## uzirath

More GURPS Atomic Horror:

Aliens, mind-control, Jersey teens.


----------



## Sacrosanct

“Roll with advantage.”  Me:





First roll of the night by the way   Great start…


----------



## Geekrampage

Dungeon of the Mad Mage:
Violent insurrection in hobgoblin camp


----------



## Ulfgeir

Gurps Steampunk-campaign where all player characters are reality deviants...  My character for example is a fictional character that has taken on a life of her own. She found out that it appears that the author of her story is writing new stuff, and well that changes her reality (the main character in that story is a weirdness magnet, and that spills over).

Murders. Investigation. Thefts. New story...


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Arrogant dragon pisses off party.


----------



## uzirath

GURPS Atomic Horror (I've run the same adventure for two groups now, so there's some overlap): 

Cranky teacher; alien eyeball; unconsciousness.


----------



## John Dallman

Privateers took Spanish merchant brig.


----------



## Richards

Wait -- our archer's a _girl?_

Johnathan


----------



## TarionzCousin

Richards said:


> Wait -- our archer's a _girl?_
> 
> Johnathan




Elves: you can never tell.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Last Sunday we continued with the game from Friday.

Investigation. Runaway woman. Fighting mooks.


----------



## John Dallman

TarionzCousin said:


> Elves: you can never tell.



Our Paladin couldn't with humans!


----------



## Andvari

Accidental terror by drider ambush.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman
Encounters!!! fled dungeon via Teleport!

Wed L5R:
Gempuku completed; assigned Jade Magistracy.


----------



## Richards

Wild boar hunt...with wereboars.

Johnathan


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy RPG (GURPS):

Arrested! Escaped! Giant tentacle snake!


----------



## Mallus

The Foretold create time paradox.


----------



## overgeeked

Mallus said:


> The Foretold create time paradox.



Doctor Who?


----------



## overgeeked

WFRP 2E character creation rocks.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Urban Fantasy with Hero

The Bishop's assistant done it.


----------



## Cadence

Party split, half imprisoned rest!?!?


----------



## uzirath

Dungeon Fantasy RPG (GURPS):

Survived heart attack poison. Barely.


----------



## John Dallman

Party more persistent than dwarves.


----------



## aramis erak

Sat Transformers: Canceled, host ill since Wed.
Sun Talisman: Canceled, I had a migraine.


----------



## Mallus

overgeeked said:


> Doctor Who?



Wibbly wobbly, timey wimey D&D.


----------



## Cadence

The prisoners escaped, traitor unconscious.


----------



## Andvari

Paladin ignored ranger's warning. Oops.


----------



## Sacrosanct

Trolls come in tribes?!


----------



## John Dallman

Naturally, gold mask is cursed.


----------



## Lycurgon

Lost all memories... Who'm I?


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Mind controlling amulets:  don't touch!


----------



## Nytmare

Two players sick with Covid.


----------



## aramis erak

Sat: None. At SCA event.


----------



## Musing Mage

Evil PC treachery! Bloodbath ensues!


----------



## John Dallman

DM away; players made plots.


----------



## aramis erak

Sun Talisman Adv.:
Parodying _I Mordred_, much silliness.


----------



## Charles Lowry

What is going on here?


----------



## Umbran

Huff alien spores for SCIENCE!


----------



## Manbearcat

*DOGS IN THE VINEYARD*

Infelicitous loveletters, marshals, birth-ceremony.

*BLADES IN THE DARK*

Ancient vampire-sorcerer nestled at home.

*STONETOP*

Triumphant return befouled by stigma.


----------



## Geekrampage

D&D Dungeon of the Mad Mage

Exit Undermountain. Downtime faction roleplay.


----------



## Andvari

Wisely fled the lairing wyverns.


----------



## John Dallman

Soul-eater fails on our wizard.


----------



## overgeeked

Whiff factor? What whiff factor?


----------



## Richards

Chasing misted vampire, fought tendriculos.

Johnathan


----------



## Jd Smith1

Worst stealth crit fail ever.


----------



## John Dallman

Jd Smith1 said:


> Worst stealth crit fail ever.



That's a big claim: elucidate?


----------



## Jd Smith1

John Dallman said:


> That's a big claim: elucidate?



Person with lockpick skills had to work. So a stealthy type jimmined a window, snuck through (critical fail), whacked his knee hard, roll resolve to keep quiet (critical fail) rolled Coordination to avoid tripping (fail).

So the stealth entry into the (occult group's) home turned into a grown man falling through the the open window onto the floor, yelling in pain.

Flames of Freedom campaign, inline, Roll20, session #24.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed L5R:
Found missing Taxman... Undead Horror!


----------



## Geekrampage

Outlaws of Alkenstar:

Trudging through the Mana Wastes.


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Several gods. Much nervousness. Shenanigans.


----------



## overgeeked

Skaven rifles fire Warpstone bullets.


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Stranded Xorn enlist party's help


----------



## Ulfgeir

In our Wuxia-campaign, we made some extra characters, and played out a thing that happened in another city simultaneously as lots of other stuff.

"Bathing girls" take out assassins.


----------



## Mallus

Killed punchy monkeys and god.


----------



## Richards

Ambushed assassin devil chasing friend.

Johnathan


----------



## Umbran

Passed snowy tests.  Got book.


----------



## John Dallman

Dwarven cleaning robot? Wind Walk!


----------



## John R Davis

Finished Xaryxis. Worst adventure evah!


----------



## Andvari

Monsters one-shot both our tanks.


----------



## John Dallman

Privateers very careful while cursed.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed L5R
Find the Goekenin's unstolen  Horse


----------



## glass

No sessions until new year.


----------



## Manbearcat

*Dogs in the Vineyard*

Marshal’s warrant vetoed. Heresy rebuked.


----------



## Charles Lowry

B E C M I


----------



## Teo Twawki

Nez Perce folklore in Davokar.


----------



## glass

Charles Lowry said:


> B E C M I



You guys level up fast!


----------



## Geekrampage

Tried out Pathfinder using Foundry


----------



## Ulfgeir

City of  MIst: 

Investigating murders. Guilt-tripped an Angel.


----------



## aramis erak

L5R 5E
Hunting Bakemomo. Let Troll live.


----------



## Geekrampage

Three characters were not enough.


----------



## overgeeked

Eaten by Chaos on Hexenstag.


----------



## pemerton

Demon released and driven off.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Investigation, break-ins, relatives, inheritance, Champagne.


----------



## John Dallman

Found dwarven corporals' p0rn stash.


----------



## damiller

Fought ancient blue Space Invaders


----------



## MNblockhead

damiller said:


> Fought ancient blue Space Invaders



Revenge of the Na'vi?


----------



## latho

Civil War Heroes in France


----------



## Andvari

One-shotted before my turn. Again.


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Preparing for monster gauntlet tournament.


----------



## damiller

MNblockhead said:


> Revenge of the Na'vi?



That title didn't test well, so we went with RETURN of the Na'vi


----------



## Ulfgeir

GURPS 4e:

Mannequins. Mad scientist. Woman reescued.


----------



## John Dallman

Found missing fairy lord skull.


----------



## John Dallman

Frog people in Space: 1999.


----------



## DrunkonDuty

Urban Fantasy, Hero

I'm the bishop of C*terbury!

Greyhawk, PF 1e

Stole the TARDIS for friend


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Baba Lysaga wants blood bath


----------



## Richards

Stopped slaughter ritual at wake.

Johnathan


----------



## Reynard

Made me end the campaign.


----------



## corwyn77

Mercer finale save or suck


----------



## damiller

Mook fireballed, shot the rest


----------



## RoughCoronet0

Two down, four to go.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Sneaky break-ins, relatives, plans, champagne.


----------



## aramis erak

Wed L5R
Holiday Party crasher ghost terminated.

Sat - Transformers cancelled. Insufficiently Fun. Next???


----------



## Ulfgeir

In our PbtA-based Wuxia game:
Investigations. Excorcised demon possessing abedissa.


----------



## TarionzCousin

corwyn77 said:


> Mercer finale save or suck



... and? Which was it?


----------



## corwyn77

TarionzCousin said:


> ... and? Which was it?



For me it was fail and suck. But the dm told me today that it was actually two monsters he added to the mix - Void something or other - that caused disad on saves, no save, then hit with a con save to avoid paralyzation. Sucked. On top of that, the fight wasn't particularly interesting/challenging since the party has 5 full casters. I just didn't do much aside from an Assassin crit in the first round.


----------



## aramis erak

sun t2k
first encounter outnumbers; arty useful.


----------



## Geekrampage

Let's speedrun the entire dungeon!


----------



## John Dallman

Germanic myth-land quest for generosity.


----------



## John R Davis

Zombie World. With No Zombies


----------



## John R Davis

First Session. Into The Dung-eon.


----------



## John R Davis

The Sentinel. 1st AD&D awesomeness.

...it's possible I play too much!


----------



## Princessmaker

Killing guards is really bad.


----------



## Cadence

Finally finished off the zombies!


----------

